# Egg Share Bumps & Babes Chat Part 3



## Rosie P

New home ladies. Happy   and Merry Christmas.  

Rosie. xxx


----------



## watn1

I'm First  

Hayley - Thats a good idea.. I will looking into where one is in the Midlands on my break this morning and give them a call.  

Another boring Saturday for me.. DP is at work all day and i'm working 8-10am and then 11:30-12:30..Nothing else to do


----------



## Lynn E

Hi everyone, I am new to this thread,

Question to Watn1

How far gone are you? I am also waiting for a scan that is due on the 31/12/08, after egg transfer. 27/11. I wanted to know are you having any pregnancy symptoms?

Lynn E


----------



## sallyanne1

Hi lynn Congratulations on your BFP  

Very busy just poppin in to say hello


----------



## Lynn E

Thanks.

Lynn E


----------



## Just a girl

Morning Ladies

Lynn - Hiya and welcome to the thread!  Congratulations on your BFP 

Nicole - Another boring Saturday for me too!  Really want to go get my Xmas shopping but daren't risk the last Saturday crowd, so prob just spend the day on the sofa in my dressing gown!

Sal - I hope your not too busy today hun, take some time out for a glass of mulled wine and a shortbread biscuit or too!

Vikki, Jade, Veng, Kelly and all other egg share lovelies x x x


----------



## watn1

Hi Lynn E - How are you? Congratulations on the BFP, I am 4 weeks today according to the date calender on this site.. I do not have any symtoms other then sore (.)(.) which is mostly at night really.. & if i juggle them around to see if they hurt   Y'day I had a wave of sickness but that was probably all in my head.. My offical test date is not untill Monday but I tested a week early   I think it's pretty normal not to feel anything untill 7weeks +  

Hayley - Yeah lay on the sofa.. I'm gonna do a bit of ironing after my shift at 12:30 then slob around


----------



## Just a girl

Nic - I've just showered and cocoa buttered and now I'm back in my dressing gown ! 
I did wrap the 3 pressies I have bought and done 1 load of washing...... All week I've been desperate to lay about and do nothing and now that I can I'm bored , but not bored enough to do any ironing


----------



## watn1

Hayley - Still have not got round to the ironing.. The house is a complete tip! I really need to get off my but.. But I have a really comfy spot on the sofa.. I have put in 1 load of washing too.. Dolce (my eldest dog) Is barking at it as I type.. She hates the sound it makes when filling back with water   It's pretty annoying tbh when she does it.. 

I'm xmas shopping online as we speak.. Got DP one of those Nivea shavers just from Comet (half price) Bargain was going to buy it the other day aswel at the £80.. Good job i didn't.

Have you looked at any baby things yet? When you going to start buying?

P.s our scan date has changed to 6th Jan (only time they could get us in) So i'll be 6+4 i think


----------



## Just a girl

Yay not as long to wait, I was scanned at 6+2 days!  
I was buying a pack of nappies/wipes or a bottle of johnsons each time I've been shopping and got some of the body shop baby range too so I'll have a nice big stock once the baby arrives, but when my mum found out she got all grumpy with me as I think she's been buying me those sort of bits too for Xmas so I've stopped now (well I'm still planning on continuing with the nappies!)  A lady at work got her sister to make me a lovely cream shawl which is just beautiful but nothing apart from that!  I'm planning to start looking at all the big stuff after Xmas and hopefully get some bargains in the January sales, although I've been browsing at buggies but all the ones I seem to like are all over £550


----------



## watn1

Thats what me and Dp will start doing with the food shop maybe when we are at 12 weeks. The buggies are sooo exspensive   I want a Bugaboo my friend had one and it was fab.. They are about £650 with the cot i think. We went into mothercare a few weeks back to get one of his staff some things It was their first baby born and they had a collection to get their Changing base for them. I remember seeing a lovely cot that was £600 It was sooo nice.. It was a sleigh style.. LUSH! I am so excited about buying things.. Think my mum is too


----------



## Just a girl

Nic - I liked the bugaboo bee, I also like the m&p luna as it comes in all different funky colours and prints but I read it wasn't great for toddlers! My mum and dad want to buy us the pram/buggy but my dad hasn't been in work all this year so I'll just tell them to put some money towards it - I can't let them spend that, and as for the cot - HOW MUCH , your taste in cots is obviously the same as your taste in handbags


----------



## watn1

Hayley - Yes I guess it is.. I alwas get drawn to the most exspensive things   Then again if we are cooking more then 1 bubba I guess the Bugaboo is out of the window   I better get off my bum and do some housework.. I have just opened a tin of Hero's and eat like 7 chocolates... Naughty!


----------



## Just a girl

Ahh don't worry I just had a bar of cadburys, I guess I best go and balance it with some satsumas!


----------



## vikki75

hi girls just passing through so i know where you are lol 
hope your all good welcome lynn congrats on the bfp xxx


----------



## Lynn E

Thanks Want1 & RosieP,

At least I know I am not the only one juggling my boobs to see if they hurt, everytime I do this in DH accompany he thinks it's an open invitation for him to have a feel of them  - the dirty perve!!

Anyway I shall wait for my first scan and see.

Wow, I did not realise that buggies cost so much.  I wonder of it worth looking out in January sales. Good luck with the shopping.

Lynn e


----------



## sallyanne1

Ladies not read today   My mum has been rushed to hospital she has pnumonia ( sp ) She is very poorly


----------



## Just a girl

Sal - Massive  , how worrying for you, I hope your mum is OK and gets better soon x


----------



## 7sector

Hi girls 

Sally so osrry to hear about your mum hun hope she is ok and recovers soon.  

sorry not posted for a while girls been really busy and yesterday went into town to do xmas shopping and my daughter became doubled over with tummy pains in argos and my !2yr old son started being sick in the road so that was my day put on hold.

cant believe my little man is going to be 1 tomorrow where has it gone. were having a party with about 6 other babies age newborn to 1 and then there older siblings. we will have lots of jelly ice cream rusks etc lokking forward to it ill post pics after. merry christmas to everyone. 

take care love Jeanette


----------



## Just a girl

Jeanette
Your shopping trip sounded eventful! I hope everyone is better and you get to enjoy your nice traditional jelly and ice-cream party - have fun! x


----------



## watn1

Morning Ladies 

Sal - Sorry to hear your mum is poorly.. I hope she get better real soon  

Jeta - Aaaahhh - Happy Birthday to your son.x

Everyone else... Good morning.. Hope you are all ok.

Today is official test day and I did a CB digi this morning and it's still positive   Has moved upto 2-3 Which i think mean'sn 4-5 weeks pg.. However I kept getting woken up Saturday early hours with a pain all down my right hand side.. Its a constant stitch which stabs every so often & my urnine is quite dark & cloudy  I googled it and of course wished I hadn't of done so.. Because now I think I am even going to have a Ectopic, Or I have a Water Infection, Or Kidney problems   Clinic were not particulary helpful when I called them yesterday just told me to drink loads and call my GP this morning (but i guess nothing the clinic could do anyway) There is no point in calling my GP because I will not get an appointment now untill after xmas you have to call at 8:30 for a same day emergency appointment and even if you do it is impossible to get through even when trying on 2 mobiles and a landline   So i will badger on   Sorry for my moan


----------



## Leicesterlou

Morning all 

How are we all?

Nicole I hope its just a water infection hun but you need to try and get in at the docs, tell them your pg and need to see him, a water infection can make you quite poorly (but should'nt hurt baby)


----------



## watn1

Lou - Been trying to call them since 8:30 but it's constantly engaged as per really... WIll keep trying though.. Hope your ok.xx


----------



## veng

morning everyone 

Sal sorry about your mum 

Nicole ,I've had 2 ectopic's my urnine was not dark & cloudy ,I'm sure your fine and i was in so much pain i could not stand up ,i think some Lady's have stabbing and twinges early on all the stretching in side??
well thats great about your test     

well looks like aunt flow might be on her way for me


----------



## Just a girl

Morning Ladies,

Nicole I agree with Lou try to get into see your GP, and if you can't and the pain gets worse then go to your local walk in clinic or A&E!  Don't feel you are over reacting, you have been through so much to get to this stage you have the right to get things checked out! Not that I'm saying anything is wrong hun, but its always best to be sure  

Morning Lou - I'm off with my young parents group to 'adventure in wonderland' to see Santa today, it is a theme park aimed at under 5's, so should be fun but I've got a headache already and I had a horrible yesterday which lasted nearly all afternoon so was back in bed by 12.30 and stayed there for most of the day! I've popped a couple of paracetamol to try and stop it as they just make me want to curl up in bed ! Did you have a good weekend?

Veng - Yay for AF (when else would you ever be excited about getting that for Christmas )


----------



## Leicesterlou

Nicole get some cranberry juice too hun   
just keep drinking water and that so your constantly weeing then hopefully it will be fine and flush out   


Hi Veng glad AF is on her way for you hun, so what's the next stage?

Hayley poor you with the headache I know I suffered constantly for a while with these just try to drink plenty and take the paracetomol if you need them, the fresh air might help clear it  

Sally sorry about your Mum hope she's better for Christmas


----------



## veng

yes your right Hayley I'm so happy AF is on her way even at Xmas 

i agree with Lou and Hayley Nicole you should push it and see someone they should be able to tell it its a water infection with a wee sample it would put your mind at rest


----------



## watn1

I'm booked in with GP at 11am.. I got some cranberry juice yesterday Lou.. But it's made this morning's pee darker   Being as though i've peed in a container everyday for 7 days   I have seen it quite clear I would not of even known whether pee should be light or dark otherwise.. But it's defo darker.. I drank 2 ltrs of water y'day and 3 glasses of Cranbury Juice.. I have had a water infection before and it did feel like this tbh


----------



## Leicesterlou

Excellent take some pee with you honey then they can dip test it when you go, they are common in pregnancy so don't worry its just they can make Mummy quite poorly while baby is having the time of theie lives draining our bodies....


----------



## sallyanne1

Nicole sorry you have a UTI they are very painful   

I went to see my mum yesterday and although she has some colour to her face she is still very poorly   They keep doing awful painful tests on her  
Af has come today so on the pill tonite so i have officially started tx   Come at a bad time but i guess it will take my mind off things


----------



## Leicesterlou

Sally glad you are starting tx hun and sorry about all the tests but at least they are buy finding out exactly what is wrong with your Mum


----------



## Hopeful J

Morning girls 

just pooping in to say hi, hope you're all well!

Nic congrats on the ongoing bfp am so so so happy for you  

love to everyone 

xxxxxxx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Hi Jade honey, how are you   silly question I guess


----------



## Hopeful J

Hiya hun  

I'm ok you know just plodding along, i feel alot more 'rested' now i know my angel isnt suffering anymore 

How's all with you and bump?

xxxx


p.s that was meant to be popping in, not pooping


----------



## Leicesterlou

Bless Jade, I;m glad the decision was made for you honey by the Cons  

Me and bump are fine starting to feel alot more movements from baby.


----------



## Hopeful J

You and me both hun, the care we received was brilliant tho, i couldnt speak highly enough of them 

Aww how far along were you when you first felt him/her? I think i can feel him now but knowing me its not  

you must be huge now!

x


----------



## Leicesterlou

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=168638.msg2674539#msg2674539 this is a post of my pic another ff posted it for me, so not that big, I felt baby a bit around 15 weeks but not much but feel it alot now, its normal not to feel anything until around 20weeks+ if you imagine me inside you flicking at your tummy thats the only way I can describe it....


----------



## Hopeful J

yeah it feels like i'm being poked lol 

I swear i can feel the bump growing, have gained aot of size over the last week, it actually feels like its going to pop 

x


----------



## Leicesterlou

Yes its the skin stretching etc, have you got some cream, I got the Mothercare http://www.mothercare.com/Mothercare-beyond-smoothing-stretch-cream/dp/B001CGE8HC/sr=1-18/qid=1229954759/ref=sr_1_18/277-0098408-1268043?%5Fencoding=UTF8&m=A2LBKNDJ2KZUGQ&n=42800041&mcb=core cream its good stuff and smells lovely....

/links


----------



## Hopeful J

I'll get some of that thanks hun

I have got bio-oil but i am not sure i like the smell  

x


----------



## Leicesterlou

I have bio oil too but this stuff is better I find


----------



## watn1

Hi Ladies.

 Lou/Hayley/Sally thanks for the advice  

I went to GP and she tested my Urine.. I do have a water infection.. Sounds stupid to say I am glad it's that and nothing else   On a positive note she took my blood for a HCG level check and I should know was it reads later today/tomorrow  

Jade - Good to hear from you hun.. Thank You for the well wishes   

Sally - At least all the tests will help the doc's make her better.   Great news about AF.

xxxxxxxx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Nicole did they give you anything for your infection hun?


----------



## watn1

Got some Anti B's lou   As if i don't have enough pills to take   But i'll take anything to take this niggly pain away.. She also said I could take some paracetomol if I wanted.. Which i might do before bed tonight as that's when it crops up worse when I'm lying down. She said it should of eased off in a few day's.


----------



## Leicesterlou

That's good keep drinking plenty too hun, just the start of your aches and pains with that baby....


----------



## watn1

Can't wait..   I'm really tired today I had 11 hours sleep last last and it just wasn't enough.. I'm really tempted to go and get back into bed for a hour or 2


----------



## Leicesterlou

Nicole that's probably what got me the most the tiredness I could have slept 20hrs a day its cause the baby is taking all your goodness hon, its hard but try and get as much rest as possible xxx


----------



## Just a girl

Nicole - I'm glad you wen to the gp's, you must feel so relieved! Get as much sleep as you can hun, its this stage when you needed most   How did you get 2 small tickers on side by side?  I've tried in the past but failed!

Jade - Hiya hun, you back at work today - I'm using Bio Oil and I think the smell is a bit odd too, I'm also using cocoa body butter - which is really over powering in smell but they are the 2 things my friends have used who ended up with no stretch marks (although I know its down to genes more then products, but I'm hoping to limit the damage anyway!)

Lou - Love ya bump pic, I've got a couple of nice mat tops from peacocks too - I'm also awaiting delivery of my friends old mat clothes!

Sal - I'm glad your getting to start tx hun 

Anyone heard from Kel recently?

Well ladies I didn't end up going on the trip, literally just after I spoke to you all I had to run to the loo as I thought I was going to be sick but just dry retched loads (its really painful when there is nothing ot come up) and then my head started pounding so I didn't fancy sitting on a coach for an hour then walking around the park so I came home and went to bed but now I feel fine - its so strange!  But I've had a tx from on eof the other workers who have said the girls are all swearing and arguing and complaining their bored    They haven't paid a penny towards the trip - ungrateful little so and so's!


----------



## Leicesterlou

Oh Hayley you poor thing but glad your better now, I guess better to be heaving before you went can you imagine on the coach in front of those darling kids      Glad you like the bump pic how's yours coming along now?


----------



## Just a girl

Lou - Its getting there, I still think it just looks fat to anyone who doesn't know I'm pregnant, although were dp has been working nights he thought it had sprouted last week but I think it looks more impressive after I've eaten my dinner lol! I have started wearing mat jeans now though as most of my other ones are too tight!  When is your dp stopping for xmas?


----------



## Leicesterlou

You will have to get a bump pic on here, I know what you mean just feeling fat but I am sure you look pg    DH is home he has finished but is in bed with MANFLU!!!!


----------



## watn1

Hayley - Poor you  at least you had the sense to stay at home.. Can you just imagine retching on the coach? Nice  Also bloody ungreatful women  How blooming rude! Anyone would think you guys don't put in the effort for all these trips/activities for their blooming kids! It's just plain rude.  I actually noticed on Saturday that we have Sure Start here down the road i've never even noticed it before.. RE: The tickers i've tried it loads of times too and failed but I ave learnt now that onl the lillepie small one's work and you just don't put any space when you copy them in So the bits are just all one big thing [u...) Hope he feels better for xmas day.x
/links


----------



## Hopeful J

Hiya [email protected] Hayley  

yep back at work today and tomorrow then i'm off until the 5th - bliss! had to come back tho i was going stir crazy at home  

i love palmers cocoa butter! have used it for years and years but still have bl**dy stretch marks from weight loss    i dont think i'm going to escape it   

 @ Nic and Lou 


my tiredness has started to wear off the last few weeks thank god 

xxx


----------



## Just a girl

Lou - I'll take a pic of it after my Xmas dinner and attempt to upload it  
Is your dp driving you crazy with man flu, mine does this really whiny voice when he is ill and I could just gladly kill him he also does it when he's hungover so its fairly frequently  

Jade - I finish work tomorrow and go back on the 5th January too, I can't wait to just eat sleep and er eat some more   Does your DP get some time off over Xmas, or does he have to work even harder?  

Nicole - That is great you have a local sure start, if it runs to a similar programme as our ones then it should have baby weighing clinic, baby groups, singing groups, toy library, stay and play sessions and lots more and most of it should be free to access or you pay a small donation towards each group like 20p/50p - your midwife should be able to tell you if you can access it as some of them have strict postcoded area's and literally you can sometimes live on the wrong side of the road, or you can ring and ask. Most give you freebies when you register with them too like pens, trolley coins, bibs and baby drinking cups.  But having said all that it may run to a completely different model to ours and all the info I have just typed will be useless !

I'm back and survived the ASDA food shop with my mum, it only took 2.5hours start to finish for both of us - it wasn't as crazy there as I thought it was going to be!


----------



## watn1

Hayley - We have no food at all & there is little point is going shopping as Xmas eve we are going to a friends straight after DP finishes work and Xmas day to my mum's.. & DP's mum's boxing day so little point in going and just wasting food.. We're having fish & chips tonight   Fish for bubs of course  

I bet we are too far away from the sure start where we are as it's right next to the town center and I actually live right on the outskirts nearly in a whole other town tbh   We cannot even get a pizza delivered as they say we're too far out for both town as right in the middle   Hopefully we will be moved when the baby comes up near Ashby-De-La-Zouch where we will at least be close to DP's mum and his sister (who is 12 weeks pg at the mo) As I dn't think i'll cope here being so far away from all my own family & friends, I have friends here but they are more like DP's friends that i've just become friends with over the last 2 years & Don't get me wrong they are all lovely but my own lifelong friends are all 45 miles away   I know i'll win in the end at moving though   We moved here so DP could be near his kid but being as they come round little and often now (they have better things to do now) They are older so they don't reaolly depend on him that much and his eldest very rarly comes at all.. Maybe once a month.. Or everyother weekend the last month to make sure he gets nice xmad pressies


----------



## Just a girl

Nic - It would be a good idea to move closer to dp's family or your friends, you really don't want to be feelng isolated with a new baby especially if you can't access the sure start centre. Most often the new mums that come establish friendship groups from coming to the early baby groups but my friend who lives somewhere a little remote made really good friends through private ante-natal classes.  We are also out xmas and boxing day but we had no food in what so ever, although I still got us some christmasy treats like shortbread (love it, I can't see it lasting till tomorrow thought )


----------



## Lynn E

Hi ladies,

I notice some of you women are experiencing pregnancy symptoms,like tiredness etc. I have only got score boobs and a lack of sleep (but not feeling tried at all).It that normal at 5/6 weeks?

Lynn E


----------



## Just a girl

Lynn,
I can't remember exactly when my tiredness kicked in but it wasn't straight away, but watch out its coming 

I can't sleep girls, I've been awake since 2.30am so am contemplating going to our 24hour tesco for something to do


----------



## Leicesterlou

Hayley bet your in bed now hey getting some sleep, maybe its your body getting ready for those sleepless nights   

Morning all


----------



## watn1

Morning All,
  
Lynn E try not to worry everyone is different.. I have been tired for a while even before ET because of the amount of progynova I have been taking and I have been on it nearly 2 months now.

Hayley 0 Are you mad? What you been doing up at that hour?   Like Lou said bet you are getting some shut eye now.

Morning Lou xx

I'm just about to start work.. Doing a long day today 9-1 then 2-7   Don't think I can be bummed.xx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Hi Nicole, try not to overdo it working all those hours today hun x


----------



## watn1

I know lou   Mental.. I never even noticed I was put down for so many.. Put them on our swap system to see if anyone else will take them.. If not i can just not do them if i want.. Will see how the day goes. Feel sick this morning I think It's all these tablets together are not too great


----------



## Leicesterlou

Maybe its the morning sickness kicking in try and eat something hun, I always felt sick until I ate I found ginger biccies and plain hula hoops a god send but just eat whatever you fancy


----------



## Just a girl

Morning ladies!

Well I ended up popping to Tesco's and I managed 2 loads of washing and a poached egg on toast before I went back to bed for an hour and made it into work for 9am!  I am feeling it now though, my eyes are heavy! 
My line manager is off sick but bless her she texted this morning to say make sure we finish early (well only if she insists ),

Nic - That is a killer shift, I'm sure taking all those tablets are prob making you feel sick, do you take them with food or on a empty stomach 

Lou - Good old plain hula hoops sort me out too


----------



## watn1

ReadyBreak seemed to of worked   I do have ginger biscuits & hoola's in the cupboard at the ready. Infact thats all I have in my house  

Got my HCG in it was 412!!!     14dp2dt     Nice Strong level  

Hayley - You mental head   Great that you finish early.. Is today your last day for christmas?


----------



## Just a girl

Nic - Sure is 
I have no idea about hcg levels as I never had a blood test done, I just pee'd on a stick and told my clinic and that was good enough for them!  So if yours is strong is that hinting towards twins?  I'm sure I've seen a thread on here about hcg levels and multiples - might of been on the voting bit?


----------



## Leicesterlou

Nicole that is a good stonrg reading honey, I had mine done but I was about 6 weeks pg as I was on holiday.  Ooo twins maybe either way it shows a good strong baby growing hun    god I am so happy for you  

Hayley your mad no wonder your tired now


----------



## Leicesterlou

Right I;m off ladies so have a fab Christmas and New Year


----------



## Just a girl

Bye Lou , right back at ya  x x x


----------



## watn1

Ah Lou - Bye for now.. Speak soon. Have a lovely Christmas break.

Hayley - Have to broken up from work too?


----------



## Just a girl

*Nicole* - 
FINISHED........  WOOOOO BL00DY HOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
I don't go back to work until next year now  Monday 5th January! 
Have you got any time off at all?


----------



## veng

hi Lady's 
i have dates  
AF finally showed up and i am to start DR 12 Jan and baseline is booked for 28th Jan


----------



## watn1

Veng - Woooooo Hoooooo At last   A Feb BFP for you then!!  

Hayley - ooooooh Thats some good time off   I'm working 3 hours tomorrow & am then off untill Saturday where I am only doing 4 hours then will have new years eve & Day and thats it for me.. Being Self Employed if i don't work I don't get paid so got to make the effort really. 

It doesn't really feel like christmas


----------



## sallyanne1

Ladies im such a bad ff  I just dont have time for anything at the mo with my mum still in hospital  They took her off her beta-blockers because otherwise they couldnt give her the treatment for pneumonia and yesterday her heart went funny  Over 300bpm so she needs to go on bak on them ( she has been on them for as long as i remember so to just stop is dangerous but least she is in the best place )

Anyway i have so much to do i doubt i will get on again so                  
HAPPY CHRISTMAS Hope you all have a fantastic day. I have 5 ( im counting dh ) excited children today 

Love to all
Sally and gang


----------



## Just a girl

Veng - Yay for getting some dates hun, thats fab news, like Nicole said a feb bfp for you 

Sal - Hey you don't be silly, family should come first so don't worry about getting on here!  Have a brill Christmas x x x

Nicole - I don't feel very festive either but I'm bl00dy fuming with DP  !


----------



## Just a girl

Merry Christmas ladies x x x


----------



## watn1

Ladies... just a quick one as I need to wrap a few pressie's before DP gets home from work. Hope you all have a lovely Christmas.xx

Sally - Hope your mum gets better real soon.xx

​


----------



## Hayleigh

******GATECRASHER*****

Hayley, Nicole and Emsy.....  and of course all the other egg share ladies and bumps, wishing you a very



Have a great one girlies.....


----------



## sallyanne1

[fly] woohoo my mum is home[/fly] See santa is real coz he gave me the best present ever 

Have a great day tomorrow ladies   I will now


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Merry Christmas Everyone

Cat x


----------



## watn1

Morning!  


Hope everyone had a lovely last few days   Bit sad thats it's all over really   DP went to work at 4am this morning as BHS opened at 5:30am   & I started work at 8am too  

We've had a lovely chilled couple of days.. Visiting family and friends back in Coventry of course DP got to drink and I drove   Normally we do 1 each but to be honest I kind of enjoyed not drinking and having proper chats but to be fair it was all just baby talk from all my aunts etc  

Well I am 5 weeks today   Did another Clearblue conception test and it moved to 3+   SO my HCG must still be rising.. I do not feel any different still other then tired, My (.)(.) have gone back to normal, I do still feel really bloated because of the Cyclogest.

I got some lovely pressies Mostly pennies to go and spent and DP got me a purse to match my LV bag   He's told me it's the last purse i'm getting for a few years    

Sally - Great that you rmum came out of hossie.. x


----------



## sallyanne1

Morning all  I have got the lovely sickness bug   Got up 3am on boxing day morning with it   Still feel poorly   Oh well least i was ok christmas day  
Freya has her first tooth coming        Her gum is split and i can just feel it. My baby is growing up  

xxxx


----------



## Just a girl

Hi everyone - Hoping you all had a great Christmas!

Sal - yay for your mum coming home and Freya's first tooth  , but sorry you had a rubbish bug 

Nicole - Poor DP having to get up at time, I've only just got up but I've been waking up at at about 4.30am every morning for about a week now so I stayed in bed and must of dropped back off after a couple of hours - getting fed up with it!   
That was really sweet of your DP to get you a matching purse - bless him   My Christmas was nice and chilled but I didn't get anything as we all agreed not to buy for eachother, ( so boring, hated not having anything to open in the morning mini violins please ) BUT my mum bless her bought 'the baby' so much, I knew she was doing a hamper of toiletries and there was literally one of everything that you could possibly every need but OMG we also had newborn vests, 3-6mth vests, 6-12mth vest, newborn sleepsuits, bibs, blankets, muslin's, teething rings, rubber ducks, cloth book, plastic bath book, bath thermometer, teddybear, scratch mittens, rattles, hooded towels and more!  I couldn't believe it, I think she must of secretly started buying stuff about 30 minutes after I rang to say 'I'm pregnant' ! Crazy!

Well DP is making us a nice cooked breakie then after that I'm going to get dressed and go down to a baby store down the road, it closed before Xmas and has had the adminstrators in so its now reopened and everything is reduced, however it was overpriced to start with so may not get as good a bargain as I would like!  

Have a good day ladies x


----------



## watn1

Sally -   Sorry you've got 'The BUG' What a bummer   Bless Freya and her little tooth.. How sweet.x

Hayley - We did the same me & DP saying we wern't going to get each other anything but I had already got him a event day for a sports car ride around a track & he said he'd already got something too.. We then had £50 to get each other sothing else and got some smellies   I just got money off my Mum, Dad as did DP and we ended up with £600   We are off to next today see if I can pick up any cheap maternity stuff .
Your pressie off your mum was really nice.. Bless her.. I have just had a call off my mum to tell me that she went into Tesco and picked me up a load of clothes.. How naughty!! Babygrows/bib's/sock's/Mits/Booties she said they were all in the sale and the 6 piece outfits with 2 grows/hat/mits & Bib were reduced to £3.50 from £10.00. I've told her not to bring them anywhere near my house


----------



## sallyanne1

Oh im so mad   My little sis is only 19 and has 2 children   18 month and 9 week baby. I have just rang her to find out he b/f went out yesterday at 4pm and hasnt come back    I could hear the baby going mad in the background and i feel so helpless as i cant risk going over and taking this bug to them   He is such an ar*e. I have sent dh to her and rang my eldest dd to go and take her 18month to the park. Poor thing is feeling poorly herself and baby is picking up on her vibes coz she said he wont stop crying. I personally think she has PND and im worried sick about her. POint is i asked if she waneted dh to go look for him and she said no coz she didnt want him to know she had been talking about him   to**er   
Sorry for the rant i just feel so usless with this flippin bug  

Nicole have a good time shopping. I wish i could get to the next sale coz i wanted new clothes for new yrs eve for the kids

Aww Hayley i think i would have cried if i didnt have anything to open christmas day   I think wen im gonna be a granny i will be like your mum  

xxxx


----------



## vikki75

hi girls hope you all had a good christmas   i did it was gr8,
sal sorry to hear you got the lurgies   hope you get better in time for new year x
nicole glad to here your hcg is on the rise hun    
JAG big hug to you xx 
got news that my sis in law in america is pg i was actually knocked back by it an it upset me , dont know why   even made me   cant believe that over xmas i was trying to forget about getting pg then i got thrown by that sort of news , dp wasnt to happy by the way i reacted to it an sort of nearly had a barny  just cant explain how i feel about it with out upsetting him an making him mad with me !  
anyway gals have a smashing new year much love vikxx


----------



## veng

Vikki i know how your feel hun   

Nicole glad to hear you hcg level is going up   sorry your at work so early one more week off for me yeppie 

hi Hayley hope your having a good Christmas 
sally sorry you have the sick bug hope you feel better soon


----------



## Just a girl

Vikki - BIG  hunny!  You never know how that sort of news will hit you until it does!  Its completely understandable and natural to feel the way you do so try not to worry and feel bad about it! I always found it was the initial finding out that felt the worse and upset me the most, once I got used to it I was OK! Hope it doesn't come between you and DP 

Veng - I've got another week off to, feel good doesn't it  (sorry Nicole)


----------



## sallyanne1

Vikki sweetheart    Your bound to be upset babe  Men *never* understand


----------



## vikki75

thanks girls xxxx    for being so understanding its lonely in this world of fertility some times xx


----------



## KellyG

Hellooooooooo Ladies

Hope you all had a fab xmas..

Sally bless Freya and her toothy peg, hope the sickness has gone now hun

Hayley Mothercare has a fab sale on too, bless your mum and your pressie thats fab

Nicole Glad you had a matching purse i have my LV purse on show lmao 

Vikki, I know exactly how you feel, my dh gets funny when i say things about sil  

Veng, Lou, Jade, all Ive missed mwah xx

Well we had an eventful xmas night. We were walking home from in laws (which is literally around the corner) and i decided to fall up the curb, my arms were in my wrap and couldnt get them out in time for me to twist (instinctively) onto my elbow, which went into my belly. Mike said my head bounced off the pavement and i started crying babies babies babies. he lifted me up and took me home and rand his mum and dad who came over in 3 mins. They had all been drinking mike had a can and half so we went to A+E they saw us straight away, bandaged my elbow up and referred us to maternity. Soooo they listened to the heartbeats (first time we have heard them) and they are perfectly fine. My rib is a bit sore and my elbow is minging, but my bubs are ok. I cant believe i did it, we are normally holding hands are linked.. Just thought id do it for mike to hear the heartbeats on xmas day lol


Oo thats a bit long soz girls loves ya xxx


----------



## Just a girl

Kelly, 
What are you like?!?!?!  I'm pleased to hear all 3 of you are OK, I threw up Xmas day (only 3rd time I've been sick) and you fell over, and prob for the first time in our lives it wasn't alcohol related  But great that you got to hear the heart beats!

Well I'm off to town in a mo with BF and her baby (not sure if thats completely crazy or not its prob going to be packed), might see if I can grab a snow suit in the sale for bubs next winter, I'm guessing 6-12mths should do it! I want to take advantage of the sales but its so hard when I don't know if its a boy or girl so I'm just gonna have to hope their is lots of lovely white/beige and cream stuff around............Boring!

Have a lovely day ladies x


----------



## KellyG

Hayley, when is ur next scan soon isnt it?? Are you gonna find out? 

I spent 70 quid in mothercare and got quite alot for new baby, 0-3 months is next lol 

Have a look in next for mat stuff too, if you cant get in ram people with BF pram


----------



## sallyanne1

Oh kelly    Poor you
Sickness has gone thanks   But now my car wont start   I am so fed up


----------



## Just a girl

Sal - awwww hun, hope things start looking up for you soon hun , its just one thing after another for you    

Just to let everyone know (if you didn't already) that the online NEXT sale has loads of maternity jeans all priced around £10/£12 and £15!


----------



## sallyanne1

Thats just so bl00dy typical when im not pregnant    
I might just buy now for when i do get preg lol


----------



## Just a girl

Why not? Positive thinking and all that


----------



## Just a girl

Me again   ********RANT WARNING********

OK this may seem trivial but its really starting to stress me out! Me and DP just can't agree on any baby names, I also know we still have a while to decide but its seriously doing my head in!  For me I always thought that choosing the name would be lovely but basically he comes up with nothing and just says no to nearly all my suggestions  there is only one boys name that he likes (which I suggested as one day I was just firing random names at him) and I don't mind it, but surely I should love it and it shouldn't be something I don't mind (its Archie and Eastenders has recently put me off ) and whilst on the subject why does everyone feel they can just offer their damn opinion too!! I really like Finley to shorten to Fin (DP hates it - surprise, surprise!) and both my brother and his mum was like oh I don't like that!  I may of been a little hormonal but it really wound me up and I didn't bl00dy well ask them if they liked it!  I've said to him from now on we're not going to discuss it with any one else as I may well punch the next person who says they don't like one of them - I'm not choosing a name to please anyone else! Also where I work makes it harder to choose names as there are ones that I really like but they are just now far too popular (like Ruby) 
Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhh anyone else struggled in the past with this or are struggling now?  He really, really dislikes all my girl suggestions!


----------



## watn1

Evening Ladies,

  Vik's   to you.. I guess we never really know how any situation will make us feel untill it comes around.. It will be you soon hun.xx

  Kelly - You nutter! Can't believe you fell over.. It's something I would do   I am glad you are all ok though.. What a relief.  

  hayley - Did you get anything nice in the sales? I will hold my hand up to buying some babygrows in next (naughty) but i could not resist they were so cheap in the first place set of 3 next signature one's that were £15 and were £7.50 we got 3 different sets and when we got home noticed the woman had onl scanned in 1 set   so got 9 grows for £7.50   That should of been £45 normal price.. Also got myself 4 pairs of maternit tousers £10 each  
I know what you mean RE: Names we have discussed and top our list are these:
Logan
Fia
Peyton
Braden
Laine
Kennedi
Addison
Top is Peyton (for a girl) for me and DP likes it but everyone else has said none of the above are nice apart from one of my friends said they liked Laine! Like I bloody care anyway  

Sally -   Buy some! Save some £££'s


----------



## Just a girl

Nicole - I ordered 2 pairs of jeans online as our next store doesn't have maternity in it anymore  I also got some basic tops in Primark in a larger size and a beautiful maternity maxi dress from New Look, its dark blue with a bright flower print and beading all over it for £10 - completely unpractical for winter but will be gorgeous in the spring and for that price how could I resist oh and I also got a grey checked long shirt/dress in H&M in my regular size but its one of those styles that have lots of room in!

I like all your names hun, there are original without being all too out there IYKWIM, we've had some strnage ones at work in the past! I really like Fia too but have never considered it spelt like that, I only know it as Thea (but that one doesn't go with DP's surname)

Names I like.................. 
I like for *girls* *Boys* 
Elsie Finley
Evelyn Flynn
Florence Freddie
Isabelle Noah
Darcy Evan
Amber Jed 
Libby Jimmy 
Lyla Jackson (obviously off because of BF having Jack) 
Mae
and I would put Rose in as a girls middle name as I think it goes nicely with them all!

Boys I am finding so much harder!


----------



## sallyanne1

JAG me and dh were the same hun. We only agreed on freya coz i was firing names at him too. It took us months. How bout get a baby name book pick out nimes you both like n draw oout of a hat. But make sure yu pic a name you like


----------



## Just a girl

Sal - we've got 3 baby name books that people have given us , he has had a look but he is just rubbish!  Well he has actually come up with one..... Connor! Its not so much I dislike it, I just don't want to call my child it, I know too many Connors at work.  
Sal I also think Freya is a beautiful name but we know someone with a Freya and again I don't think DP liked it anyway. I'm gonna go  me thinks! x


----------



## watn1

One of Dp's son's are called Connor.. i wouldn't choose it nowadays as it's very popular. Finley, Evan, Lyla & Mae are nice.. all of them are nice though  

Sally - We didn't bother with a book just went on a few websites as there are some bogus name in those books


----------



## sallyanne1

if freya was a boy she was gonna be called connor     I didnt go by a book just looked online i like freya coz its the norse goddess of fertility and love which is fitting   But if i know somone with a name tat dh likes n i dont like them gont no chance


----------



## Just a girl

Nic - I completely agree that there are some very odd ones out there, Schmoopie being one!... apparently its american for cutie or something weird like that!  

We were watching golden compass yesterday and I was hmmm Lyra, do I like Lyra - choosing a name is taking over my life ?   

Sal - You have 5 don't you, how did you choose 5 names?


----------



## Just a girl

Sal - Sorry just read your sig, you've got 4


----------



## sallyanne1

Well lily was named after dh's gran n ds was ment to b a girl n i was havin a laugh during labour with my ex what if its a boy. So we came up with josh   Had about 10 mins to decide coz 3 scans said girl   but i just had a feeling.
Eldest was between lauren, megan and laura. Ex had work mate called lauren who i didnt like n my mum hear a women holla her little girls name "megan" n she said sounded awful so it was laura   And not quite sure how we came up with bethany  

No i got 5. 3 by ex 2 by this best check out my sig lol


----------



## Just a girl

Sal - Just re-read it and it does say 5 (blonde/ditzy/long day shopping....... take your pick )


----------



## sallyanne1

I got no excueses apart from alcohol


----------



## KellyG

Ok If i tell you my names you must nick them  

In order 

1. Phoebe (this is the girls deffo)
2. Madison
3. Payton
4. Brooke

Boys (still undecided)

Not in order

1. Mason (me liking the most)
2. Maddox
3. Harrison
4. Jackson


Hayley I love Finlay and Mae just remember your carrying the bloody baby take charge  
Mike is the same tho doesnt really bother then i suggest a name and hes like naaa


----------



## Just a girl

Kel - Exactly, I had to give myself 56 injections - go through 12 weeks of bum bullets, take metformin which gives you the runs, have a general anesthetic have several strangers look at my lady bits and then of course I'm gonna be the one with no waist forever more, rain forest boobs, a stretchmarked stomach and thats not even mentioning the whole having to give birth thing , I think I should be allowed to chose one little name   In the words of Rachel Green in an episode of friends 'No Uterus, No opinion!'  
  
I can say that in all my years of childcare I have never met a payton (that was on Nics list too!) and we have only ever had 2 Phoebe's at the centre, don't think I've ever come across a Maddox either!  From your boys names I'm loving Mason


----------



## KellyG

Hayley look at what you wrote and stick to it, mikes nan stuck her nose up at mason so now i like it even more   

I have a thing for names from the tv phoebe (friends and charmed) payton and brooke (one tree hill) maddox i nicked from ange jollie   

Josh was named after joshua jackson from dawsons creek lmao 

Oh and lmao at rain forest boobs   its true tho


----------



## Just a girl

Kel - Thank God you weren't into star trek  - who knows what poor Josh could of end up being called if you were


----------



## watn1

Kelly that's where I got Peyton from.. It's actually a boy's name in America more so then a girls I think it's either some famous basket Ball / American footballers name. Peyton rings more for a girl and Payton for a boy (don't know why) In on most baby websites for both now though & not that popular which I love! I love Brook/Brooke too but one of DP's staff just called her daughter Brooke and also one of my friends so it would be mean to steal it  

I like Madison & it was one of our top names but thought i'd take the M off and choose Addison instead for something different   I like Mason too. 

I agree with Kelly, Hayley.. Take charge


----------



## veng

my daughter is Phoebe   i liked the name from friends  

Nicole i would pick a name you like and not worry about who has a child with the same name,my oldest is Sophie i loved that name and i knew lots of Sophies when she was in first school in england there was 5 or 6 Sophies in her year  but now she's in American school no one has her name not very American i guess


----------



## sallyanne1

Most of dh's family didnt like freya coz they had never heard of it.. His brother said " err where on earth did you get that name from" Might tell them the next on will be call upsy daisy   

Im on the phone to the bank having problems coz they paid out a canclled standing order   I was told saturday that as long as i ring beofe 12 then they can pay back into my account. Im now having an argument with them as they are saying because its a standing order i cant recall it. I told him its the banks fault for paying it out get it paid back now   Im still on hold


----------



## watn1

Sally DP did say he liked Freya when looking on a website a while back  

I don't know if anyone has been reading my diary but I had some spotting over the weekend which has completely stopped now and I know it is very common so not going to stress over it.. BUT i have just been to the loo and had (Close your eyes and read on as TMI is coming) I had a clear stringy thing with what looked like brown blood inside! It truely was gross! & now that has freaked me out and I now have some AF type pains going on but am i making myself feel them, I'm not sure   They could of course be normal streching pains.. TBH i'm just sending myself loopy   DP has just said to me relax babe, It's all fine, Our baby is just letting us know she's there.. Bless him.. I feel sorry for the men in all this because they have to listen to us go on and on and I don't think they can really understand just what is going on


----------



## KellyG

Nicole try not to worry but cant your ring someone, maybe not your arsy clinic but another dept     the af pains stop x


----------



## watn1

Ignore my last post! I have just started bleeding!! So close hey? Dam mother nature! Great or what!! DP is on his way home from work. Carma is most certainly not my friend!


----------



## veng

sorry your stressed Nicole do try and stay carm   can you call advice? aslong as your not bleeding they might not do anything?


----------



## veng

don't give up hope yet hun go to the AE


----------



## watn1

I am bleeding now Veng hun... It's just started felt it woosh out    Called my local EPU they can't scan untill Friday   Called the one where I used to live in Coventry and they can fit me in tomorrow, Didn't tell them I don't live in Cov anymore.. But infact she didn't ask. Clinic basically told me if I start to bleed red then it's game over & to stop the drugs.. Looks like she was right with the assumption when I called y'day, So there's no point in calling them either.. Just got to wait it out. 

I'm Ok.. Feet are firmly on the ground... It's not over yet.. We can always try again.


----------



## sallyanne1

Oh sweetheart  There are a lot of ladies who bleed in the first few months


----------



## veng

its not over yet my girl  get your feet off the ground and up ,rest and have that scan tomorrow i will be praying for  you


----------



## watn1

Thanks Girls   Clinic have told me to upp my Cyclogest so I guess that means more bloating   I guess we'll see. x


----------



## Just a girl

Nicole -  I'm  that your bleeding stops hun, 3 out of the 8 of my friends this year had bleeding in their early pregnancies so don't you dare give up hope just yet   

Lots of love,  and a massive bucket of baby glue x x x


----------



## KellyG

Nicole dont you dare give up yet!! I had a bleed at the beginning and look. You stay strong and   and get some rest


----------



## watn1

Thanks Girls  

Kel - I didn't know you bled but was it just spotting? 

This is far from spotting and I am cramping now too. 

hayley/veng/Sally - Trying not to give up.. just done another Cyclogest in the hope it might do something.. i don't know what exactly but hey ho.. I guess i'll try anything.


----------



## KellyG

Nicole yes it was spotting and i had the brown minging clots too, but just stay calm and rest until tomorrow i really dont think its the end huni


----------



## Just a girl

Nicole - I'm so sorry your having to go through all this worry   If 2 embryo's implanted, could it be that one of them is causing the bleed (sorry for being negative )


----------



## veng

not sure what Cyclogest does but if the clinic said take it then they know best   when is your scan tomorrow morning? i'll have everything crossed for you


----------



## sallyanne1

Cyclogest contain the hormone progesterone. That is produced once the placenta takes over so you have to take it to help support the pregnancy so your clinic are just thinking the more you have then the better it will be and it should stop the bleeding


----------



## watn1

The bleeding has eased off and my pad is just spotted now (sorry) It's the cramping that is worrying really.. I think I could cope with the blood.. My appointment is at 1:30pm I guess there's no sleep for us tonight and tomorrow morning will no doubt drag on and on!!

I'm gonna post on peer support but you guys may know.. Do you bleed right away when you miscarry? Or do you miscarry a few days before the bleed.. How long will it take for a test to go back to negative?

I know the above is negative talk and I will not know for defo untill tomorrow,  but I dont want to get any false hopes flowing... What will be will be and i'm happy to take the cards that faith/destiny deals me.

I've had a   but I guess I need to look on the positive side at that at least i know our embies implant.


----------



## Just a girl

Hun I really don't know, but one of my friends bleeding was caused by a cyst and after you over stimulated some of those follies could of easily of turned into cysts, I ended up with 4 after having treatment and they were still there at my 12 week scan! I really am keeping everything crossed for you!  One of the ladies on here (sallywags) bled really heavily at the end of her 2ww and tested negative but she ended up pregnant and carried to full term! 
If the cramping gets bad is it worth going to A&E, would they scan you?


----------



## watn1

I'm not sure.. Do A&E dept's even have scanners? I doubt it.. They'd just refer me to EPU i guess.. Who I have already tried that were fully booked untill Friday


----------



## Just a girl

I think its disgusting that you should have to wait at all, its prob the most worrying thing that could possibly happen to you whilst pregnant and they should have you straight in - is it worth ringing NHS Direct? Would they be able to tell you if its worth going into A&E or not?


----------



## watn1

I don't think they even would. I've read so many times that they just make you wait   I guess they see it as there is nothing they can do even if they did scan you, Which is kind of understandable.


----------



## Just a girl

I guess so  
I'm thinking of you and hope that everything goes OK tomorrow, I won't be able to get online all day as I'm meeting up with some my cycle buddies in London so Good Luck hun, really really hoping everything is fine 
xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## watn1

I will send you a text.. thank You hun.xxx


----------



## Hayleigh

Nicole....Honey, will be hoping and     for you for tomorrow....you rest up....


----------



## veng

Ive had one M/C and i bled and cramped i didn't get a scan they took my blood then i went back in 2 days and had my bloods take again my number was going down i had another blood test some days later and i was relay low ,i didn't test after that not sure how long it would of shown up,i had a normal cycle just extra heavy.

hopefully you don't need to worry about that and you will be fine


----------



## vikki75

just a quick one .......
nicole hunnie        that tomorrows scan brings good news xxxxx keep off your feet an putr them up an rest  
big hi to everynoe else xxx


----------



## Lynn E

Don't give up Nicola, what until your scan, I understand loads of women bleed during the early stages of pregnancy, try to up your progesterone levels. Fingers cross  

Lynn E


----------



## veng

morning Lady's
i took my puppy to get spayed today she gave me her big brown puppy eyes and looked so sad 









Nicole good luck for today Hun  how are you?


----------



## sallyanne1

Nicole hunni im thinking of you today hun      Lets hope th bleed is coz its twins as i know its very common      

Veng your little doggy doesnt look very impressed with you  

I went to bed at 7pm i was so tired    And i slept   Im wondering if im coming down with something coz i am so cold i cant get warm  
Off to buy the kids new clothes for tomorrow nite   Cant say im looking forward to it   Cant be bothered to walk in the cold


----------



## watn1

Veng - Aaaaahh Poor pup   I was going to get my 2 done but I just couldn't in the end  

Sally Hope you are not getting ill.. That wil be all you need when your near to your cycle.

Well ladies.. Thank You very much for your support, I don't know what I would do without you all   

The bleeding stopped last night & just turned to brown spotting and has completely stopped today. I still have a dull ache though   I went to my clinic who explained it's either a failing pregnancy, something else causing the bleeding, Or maybe loss of one of the pregnancies (if 2 implanted) They would not scan me and told me it would not tell them anything at this stage. They took my blood and will call tomorrow if it's less then the 412 it was a week ago they said that's probably the end.. If it's more they will re-take it on Friday and compair it & thats that! She felt my tummy and told me it was bloated which you can see just be looking at it   She said it's soft which is obviously because of the bleed.. I have no idea what she meant by that. She said that sometimes people bleed and everything is fine and they will know by the HcG if it's progressing and if it seems like it is they will then scan me on Monday.

Of course, me being me didn't think the above would settle my mind so I wanted to see if there was infact 'anything' there at least if there was then I could at least try and give myself hope! I finally found somewhere that would sacn me 45 miles away so off we went! £80 later we got our scan (see attached) We could clearly still see the sac, With Yolk and what the lady pointed out which what the smallest of dot's which she said was the start of the baby forming (i don't know what this was) I explained the bleeding and she confirmed It's too early to tell because there is no heartbeat. I asked if the blood yesterday was the start of it coming away and she said she would exspect it to be lower and or empty if it was cming away but obviously could not be sure as it still might come away over the next few day's   I asked if there could of been another that has come away and she said that there is a dark circle which is now too dark to see what it is, so it is more then possible that's where the other sac may of been but she said is doesn't look like blood either so was unsure. So there you are, We're none the more wiser and unfortunatly just have to wait it out!


----------



## Lynn E

Oh Watn1

I am so sorry about scan, don't give up hope.  It might be you sac is taking time to develop.

Lynn e


----------



## veng

early days nicole looks like a sac to me  make sure you rest ,you have been on my mind all day


----------



## watn1

Thanks Veng/ Lynn.. The sac was bang on what it should be this early on measuring 1.7mm which is 5+2 so there may still be some light at the end of this dark tunnel hey?


----------



## veng

i really think there is   your levels have gone up and that you get your scan Monday and see a lovely heart beat or two


----------



## Hayleigh

******GATECRASHER*******

Nicole.....Sorry you've not had your mind eased....but I must say that sac looks good, the right measurements etc!!! so dont you give up babe, I too will be hoping and    your levels continue to rise!!! SO COME ON LEVELS!!!!!!!!!!! Its soooo not over yet   you keep rested tho honey and take it easy.....xxx big love


----------



## watn1

Thanks ladies.. I am in bed at the mo resting as I should be booked off work untill monday just going to   that the bubba holds on tight  

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## sallyanne1

Ohhh babe it all looks good          Keep resting and keep up with the cyclogest hunni


----------



## KellyG

I agree it looks like a good ol sac baby...... u better be chilling me lady


----------



## vikki75

hello ladies xx
nicole hunnie         for your monday scan xx
me well , cant wait to say good bye to this year ive had an hurry up the new  
going to a news years eve at MIL`s cant wait to get dressed up lol love getting ready to go out  
sally hope you feel a lil better hun  
big   to everyone else xxxxxx an if i dont talk to you b4 new years have a GOOD ONE xx


----------



## Just a girl

Nic - I think it sounds positive, with the no more bleeding - I am really hoping you get good news tomorrow hun    
Keep rested and take care of yourself (as i'm sure you are) x x x


----------



## Lynn E

Hi lovely ladies,

Watn1,  was thinking about you today, I am sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo glad about about yours scan. My scan is tomorrow, I am so not looking forward to it, I really hope it is not bad news!  

Today my younger sister had a baby today, my mother is the happiest women alive and she can't wait for me to report back on my scan tomorrow- mmmmmmmm. 

Lynn E


----------



## sallyanne1

Lynn E Good luck for tomorrow i hope you come and share your good news with us


----------



## watn1

Morning Ladies...

  Had a nice lie in this morning   I have woke up feeling a little sick..   Thats a good sign  

Lynn - Good luck for your scan.. I'm sure it will all be fine.xx


Jade - How are you hun?.. Been thinking about you.xx

Anyone got any good plans for tonight? We were meant to be going to a part buy I am unsure if i'm in a happy mood right now.. Feel a bit in Limbo  

xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## sallyanne1

Aww hun might be worth going for an hr see how you feel.

We are off to our local welfair coz there is a family disco and i can stagger home as its only down the road  

xxxx


----------



## Just a girl

Nicole - Did they give you a rough idea what time they would be likely to ring you? I hope they don't leave you hanging too long hun ! 
A party could be good for taking your mind off things hun but on the other hand a quiet evening in on the sofa might be all you feel like, just don't feel pressured into going out if you really don't want to!

Sal - What's a local welfare, is it a social club type thing ?

Lynn - Good Luck for today 

Vikki - Have a nice evening at MIL's , I like the getting ready thing too - think its half the fun of going out, blast a few good tunes out whilst sipping on a vodka lemonade!

Kelly, Veng, Lou and Jade ad all other egg share ladies have a good new year whatever you end up doing !

We're off to our friends tonight for Chinese and a few beers (well for dp), its just a quiet one really there will be 4 couples in total with 7 kids - I didn't fancy going out and watching everyone get [email protected] so it will be quite nice! 
I'm meeting up with all my other friends on Saturday as we've all been scattered about for Xmas and NY so it will be nice to see them all but unfortunately I will be watching them all get [email protected] !

x x x


----------



## veng

HappyNew years Lady's 

We were going to have some friends over but there full of a cold and i said i didn't want to catch it as I'm so close to starting DR they sound relay bad so I'm guessing they will have an early night,
so looks like a nice quiet night for us maybe Chinese and some movies  
and Ive invited my parents over for newyears day i told them we are having roast beef I'm sick of turkey after having it at thanksgiving too 

Glad you feeling a little sick Nicole thats a good sign  

hope your all have a good day Lou,Katie,Nat,Jade,Hayley,Sally,Vikki,Lynn,Hayleigh and anyone Ive missed


----------



## sallyanne1

JAG we live in a mining town and its a miners welfair but its not full of old men   

Dh has just been offered a DJ job for tonite £500   Be he cant get there and back   Im the driver not him so he is gonna have to pull his finger out next yr and get passed his driving test.


----------



## watn1

Sally - Bummer about the job DH can't get to.. You'll need to book him in some lessons next year 

Veng - Oh No! You don't want the winter bug, Make sure you don't sit too close to them  But then again I had it all the way through my FET and it kinda worked so maybe snuggle in 

Hayley - That's exactly what we were meant to be doing.. Chinese and everyone drinking apart from me  I forgot to say I did try that non-alcoholic tesco wine.. It was quite nice and did make me feel part of the crowd on Xmas eve. I haven't seen any of my friends from Coventry all over Crimbo so we are all going to for a meal early Jan.x

Vikki - I too love getting ready to go out.. I make sre I have plenty of time about 4-5 hours  ) You can't rush looking good  A few tunes and few cheeky southern comforts I used i have 

I went back to bed this morning as I couldn't take the waiting around  The clinic have just called with my HCG levels which are 9281 (taken on the 30th, The morning after the bleed) Is has 100% stopped now but I do still have a tummy ache which could be the Cyclogest.
She said going by the result taken on 22nd 14dpt then they have continued to double (well a little more) So said she is happy that I am fine and another test will not be required. She has booked me in for a scan on Monday at 9am. I could of had another taken on Friday but I wouldn't get th result untill Monday afternoon so I may aswel just have the scan  Just got to sit tight and pray its all ok.

22nd - 412 (actual)
24th - 836 (est if doubled)
26th - 1672 (est if doubled)
28th- 3344 (est if doubled)
30th - 6688 (est if doubled)

Has the above reassured me? no not really  I don't think anything will untill I see a heartbeat flickering away.

Happy new year to everyone... I really hope it's a wonderful year for us all.xx

​


----------



## Just a girl

Nicole - Thank F*ck for that ! 
I feel relieved at your news so I can't imagine how your feeling right now - I know your not feeling completely reassured and I think thats understandable but just concentrate on the positives, no more bleeding, a lovely strong HCG level and you have seen there is defiantly a sac in there  and lets face it with your past treatment track record you were always going to be the one to make us all worry  but I think after going through all of this your on a promise for a nice easy labour 

Sal -
That really is a gutter about DH's job for tonight, what does he do?

I'd also like to wish you all a very............


Enjoy it and lets hope 2009 holds lots of nice things for everyone x x x


----------



## Lynn E

Hi ladies,

Had my first scan today, told to come back next week (9/1/2009) as they were unable to detect a heart beat, but said I had a sac there. But I am not too sure I suffer from fibroids and think that is what they saw on the screen.  Went home and did a pregnancy tests and it came back negative... DH thinks I should of use a better product like Clearblue - Digital, instead, but not sure it's going to make any difference. I shall test again the morning but not holding out on the BNP!!!  

I thought this pregnancy was too good to be true...not looking forward to next weeks scan as this really confirm pregnancy by then. 

Lynn e


----------



## veng

Lynn   wow 9 days to wait for amother scan ,its good news tho if they sore a sac and your not bleeding are??

Nicole thats fab news   can't wait to hear your news monday xx


----------



## Just a girl

Lynn  
I'm so sorry you didn't get more reassuring news today  one of my cycle buddies had something similar happen at her first early scan in that they couldn't detect the heartbeat but a week later she went back and they did find it.  6 weeks is the absolute earliest they can detect a heartbeat and some clinics don't like doing scans for exactly that reason and only do them a bit later so they can be sure of finding it.  Also like Veng said its good news they saw a sac, sending you lots of     that you get good news next week  x x x


----------



## Lynn E

Hi there Veng and Justagirl,

Veng, the clinic originally wanted to do the scan next week 9/1/09 but I being such an eager beaver  I put the appointment forward, but the hospital prefers to scan week 8 - 10 instead.  I am just 7 weeks 1/2 days so the hospital tells me, I thought  I was 6 weeks 6 days. Anyway, thanks for the reassurance. 

Justagirl, let's hope I have got a lazy sac.  I have had no signs of bleeding or stomach cramps, boobs still hurt but not sur e if it is the sign effect of fertility drugs.

Thanks and happy New Year to you all....

Lynn E


----------



## watn1

Lynn - Sorry to hear you are having to go through this   It's so crewl! I will be praying that you just have a late implanter and you will see a heartbeat at your next scan... x

Hello everyone else..Well it's 2009 hey? Where did last year go?    We did end up going to our friends last night and just had a quiet night playing on the Nintendo Wii   Just waiting for my mum to come and then we're going out for dinner. I have that appointment booked in for the EPU tomorrow for a scan from when I called them when I started bleeding.. I'm not sure if I should go as it may just make matters worse if I see no heartbeat i'll freak out but i'll only be 5+6 so it might even be still too early, But on the other hand it would be nice to still see 'something' and if it's continuing to grow. I might just leave it untill money untill my clinic scan... Oh decisions! x


----------



## sallyanne1

Lynn     I hope you have better news at your next scan

Nic its very unlikely you will see a heartbeat hun. I have always had early scans because of an ectopic i had before. 

I had an ok nite. There is always someone who causes trouble though and spoils the nite   Didnt go to bed until 4am and then dd got me up being sick   poor thing

Best get the casserole in the oven or no tea. I cant be bothered   seems a bit pointless coz eldest dd going out and other dd ill oh well


----------



## Lynn E

Hi there ladies,

*Asking a question:* 
In my last scan the hospital was unable to do a detect a heart beat (too early) but saw a sac. Do you think it worth me doing a HPT to find out whether I am still pregnant or do you think I am wasting my time. Or should ask my hospital to do a blood test instead to confirm a pregnancy still exist?

Let me know your thoughts on this.

Lynn E


----------



## watn1

Hi Lynn.. Was there anything inside the sac? i.e a yolk or fetal pole? I could see the Yolk in mine and the fetal pole just starting to come. Did you do another pregnancy test after the one that was negative? I think the most conclusive thing you are going to get is a blood test, My clinic told me that even if I have totally lost the pregnancy then the HTP will still show as positive so I would be wasting my money doing any HTP's which was why they did the blood test. If your clinic won't do one then ask your GP. You need 2 really 48 hours apart.x

Sally - We're not even bothering cooking, Infact haven't all over Christmas   We're having friends over tonight so been and got lots of nibbles.x


----------



## vikki75




----------



## watn1

Hi Ladies,

Hope you are all well. I went for my scan this morning and am overjoyed that our  had a lovely  beat  The smallest little flicker but it was there and s/he measured 3mm exactly right for 5+6 
*However*  The bleed was caused by the other sac which the lady said seems to be re-absorbing into my womb but I also have a 19mm hematoma around the sac  It's all around the sac, If it were just underneath she said they tend not to worry but as it's all around I have to go back in 10 days. This was not spotted on my scan the other day but the scanner today was a brand new one and everything was so clear. I have my clinic scan on Monday so i wonder if they will see it on theirs  Been told to rest up anf not lift anything including the hoover.. I am a hoover freak & hoover 3 times a day normally 
Thats all for now, Hope you all had a lovely new years day  That's it all over now with 12 months to go 

Hayley - I best be on for that easy labour promise i tell ya


----------



## veng

hi ladys 

thats great Nicole a   
what is hematoma?


----------



## sallyanne1

Nicole thats great news hun well done    Now do as you are told and rest or i will come round and sort you out


----------



## vikki75

icole   so glad you got a heart beat hunxxxx thats wonderful , an yeah wats a hematoma  is it a blood clot ?


----------



## Lynn E

Hi ladies,

I thought I should provide you with a quick update, I have spoken to the nurse today who have decided to bring forward my scan to 5/1/09 scan instead of next Friday. The nurse read through my notes said there is a sac with yolk noted on my records which she said is  a good sign, plus I have had no bleeding to date except veiny sore boobs. The nurse asked me to do another pregnancy test on Sunday to check my HCG levels as she thinks my embryos might be a late starter.  

Fingerscross for Monday's scan.

Lynn e


----------



## veng

Lynn i have everything crossed for you for monday


----------



## Lynn E

Thanks Veng, will keep you all posted on Monday after scan.

Have a nice weekend.
Lynn e


----------



## watn1

Lynn - Good luck for your scan. It is v. promising that you had a yolk in your sac   Thats all we could see last time but I know i had a early emplanter as I tested positive so early.x

Veng/Vikki - The hematoma is aparently a big mass of blood


----------



## vikki75

Lynn good luck for scan  
nicole how are you feeling ??
me i got a bl88dy cold an yesaterday had a horrible hang over lol ,just sent dp to get chinese so waiting for food xx


----------



## sallyanne1

Lynn good luck with your scan hun    

Nicole i had a hematoma when preg with freya hun and it got reabsorbed


----------



## Just a girl

Lynn - Like the others have already said, sounds promising , wishing you the best of luck for Monday , I hope your taking it easy and resting up!

Nicole - A heart beat , so happy for you hunny , I hope that the hematoma reasorbs and that you have no further complications    - 
Errrr hoovering 3 times a day  , I hope you've taken notice of what they've told you - lift NOTHING!

Sal, Vikki, Veng, Kelly   hope you all have a nice weekend planned 

Today we started to decorate our lounge, but I made a silly mistake of not purchasing a tester paint pot and went by the colour on the sticker on the outside of the tin   soooo annoyed, it was called soft fawn which looked a light cream, but on the walls its like a soft pinky/purple   so had to go back to get more testers and now will have to wait till tomorrow to see what they look like and go again to get more paint, so don't feel we've really achieved much, just washed all the walls down, painted the ceiling and put masking tape where it was needed, I wanted to be ready for wallpapering tomorrow  !  But on a positive note I got loads of black tree decorations really reduced at B&Q, they were silly prices like 35p for a box of 4 - bought loads


----------



## veng

hi ladys hope your all having a good weekend


----------



## vikki75

hello hunnies just popped in to see wats happening xxxx
hope your all well x


----------



## sallyanne1

Im shattered   Not the bst idea to stop up until 4am playing on the PS3   I did beat dh up though on mortal combat   but im feeling it today


----------



## veng

sally we got a PS3 for Xmas and i didn't think i would like it but we got guitar hero3 and I'm as good as DH lol i love it my fingars were killing me   my girls got singstar oh dear we were bad


----------



## veng

morning ladys 
first day of work and its snowing!! 
good luck with you scan nicole and Lynn


----------



## sallyanne1

Good luck ladies      

Veng i have blisters on my thumbs     I did try n play last nite but i couldnt too sore so it looks like its back to the wii or a bit   We have a sprinkle of snow here too today. I want more  

Lou are you back with us today?? How you feeling hun. Did you have a good christmas?

Freya is full of snot   She isnt poorly    But poor baby. I have just had o stick her coat in the wash coz i did the school run and it got covered   Naughty mummy didnt take any tissue


----------



## vikki75

good morning hunnies GOOD LUCK WITH YOUR SCANS TODAY   
how is everyone ? 
poor freya   its horrible when they got snotty noses


----------



## Hopeful J

Morning ladies 

Am trying to catch up but you lot have been busy!!  

HAPPY NEW YEAR to everyone, lets   it brings lots of good news and BFP's  

Nic congrats hun am so so pleased you saw beans heartbeat  

Lynn good luck for your scan today  

 and   Sal, Kells, Hayley, Lou, Viks, Vengy and anyone i missed xxxx


----------



## vikki75

jadey poos how are ya girlie  missed seeing you on here x


----------



## KellyG

Jaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaade 

How the f are you babes missed ya ickle sh*t face  

Good luck with scans today Lynn

Nicole are you waiting or having a scan today?? im confuzzeled

Yo other sexy ladys  

Me and mike off to look at cars today, i have to get rid of my car and get a bloody 7 seater tuuuut no room for girl racer stuff  

Have a nice day sexy ladys mwah xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## watn1

Veng / Sally   on the PS3! DP's kids have one here but i've never even been on it.. I do like the Wii though  

It's snowing here too.. Quite a bit maybe about a inch and a half.. I love the snow.  

Just got back from the clinic from my first official scan.. Baby is still ok   Heart beating away and snug as a bug so the nurse said  
Measured 3.5mm She said she cannot see any blood at all   SO whether is all re-absorbed or just that their scanner didn't pick it up I don't know. So, Thats that! No more clinic   They have signed me back to my GP. Got another scan next week with the hospital still to check on that blood they found, But I think all is ok and I can begin to enjoy things a little more. 

No morning sickness still.. My (.)(.)'s are still tender and I feel a wave of sickness at about 10pm for the last couple of nights but thats all.. Don't tell me there' a myth for MS in whether you have a boy/Girl? I bet there is.  

Hope everyone is ok and is going to enjoy your first day back at work.. Don't know about anyone else but I really can't be bothered


----------



## watn1

You's are all back  

Vikki - So what's the next step for you now hun? Where are you at?

Veng - Bet you cannot wait for Day 21  

Kelly - How are you and the bubba's? Time for a new scan pic me thinks  

Jade - How are you hun? Guess you are back at work   

Are Emsie/Nat still around? When is your appointment ladies?


----------



## vikki75

nicole thats fab about scan now like you say you can relax an enjoy  
me well got scan on the 14th to see if ovaries are ok then start the pill on the 16th on day 17 i think i do 1 dreg injection at clinic then just wait for af then around the 22 feb have fet xxx cant wait just hope my ice babies make the thaw x


----------



## Hopeful J

missed you tooo Viks   its been a long (and boring) couple of weeks off   how are you hun, feeling better now? 

Kells     i'm good thanks babes, feeling back on top of my game at the mo so all is good   hows you hunny? 

[email protected] 7 seater how cute!!! we have to buy a new car, am not stressing any more about that flippin Alfa tho so i shall  

NIc yep back at work (booooooooooooo   ) and it was horrible leaving my house this morning, all frosty and cold   how are you hun? so happy for you and bubba  



xxxx


----------



## vikki75

jade so glad to hear your doing good x have you had anymore scans ??
nic i got a 7 seater zafira were going to look at the merc vito`s lol i need more then 7 i think maybe a mini bus lol   or a coach if i get pg


----------



## watn1

I'm sure they will all be ok, It's nerve racking thinking about the thaw as you know from last time.. But FET's DO work, Much to me always not really giving them much hope   I was proved wrong thankfully   So you and Veng are our next set of BFP's   Make sure you both join the FET cycle buddies, It was really nice talking to all the other FET ladies when I did mine. x

Jade - Tell me about it.. As much as I love the snow, For some reason it was still blinking freezing! When normally it's a little warmer when it snows.. & me being blonde went out in my high heeled boots, So was holding onto DP for dearlife walking to the car  

Kelly - A 7 seater... Huuummm nice!   What you gonna get? Any idea's? I'm gonna keep my focus even though it's a 3 door thr boot is nice and big. I can't believe you are 22 weeks   Time fly's hey? 

Vikki   Get a coach! How funny   Or a van and turn the back into seats


----------



## vikki75

SORRY TO CHANGE SUBJECT AN TO RANT AWAY BUT.......
you know i sed about going to the states well i decided not to go dp can go on his own if he really wants to   but his pee`d me off abit when i told him i dont want to put my fet on hold a couple of days just to go there to sit there with his pg sis he sed he feels torn between huh! how can he this is his chance to have a baby of his own we can go states after !!!! but he wants to be there for his sis wedding blessin which is on the 21 feb day b4 my et !!! if he did go can you still have et without your dp being there??


----------



## watn1

Oh Vik's   You can still go ahead with ET without him as he won't need to produce a sample or anything this time around. If you have someone else to take you so you don't need to drive home then that would be fine.. With the first Natural FET we tried DP wouldn't of been there due to working away but my clinic at the time said it would of been OK for me to take my mum if I wanted. x


----------



## Hopeful J

Not until 2nd Feb Viks - thats our 20 week one and they're doing it for us at kings college. I dont know whether to call my midwife or not but to be honest i can happily wait until then for a scan, have had enough of the things now!   
The pic on my avatar is the most recent, that was on the 18th Dec. Starting to get fat now tho, and can feel bubs moving which is lovely   
Did you have a good xmas? 

As for USa - you do what YOU feel comfortable with hunny i know its a hiorrible situation and DP may be a lil peeved but he will get over it   as you said he can go on his own, just make sure someone else goes with you as Nic said

Nic i HATE HATE HATE the cold and snow  have always been a hot weather person (not that we get much here   ) i've had all this time off and was starting to feel lazy but getting up this morning and leaving DP snuggly in bed was torture   

Men make me laugh tho, i got up to get ready and DP rears his head and says 'its not time for work yet, its still dark.....'      i dont think he realises you cant just work when its light


----------



## vikki75

nicole/ jade thanks hun i just thought he had to be there incase of forms or something well if he goes i`ll get his mum to take me   sod him   it works for me though cos otherwise i dont know wat to do lol an i can be a bit<h an say to him well you werent even there!!!! lol
jade an xmas was gr8 i actually got pi$$ed lol had a drink for all of ya x  didnt feel to good the next day though lol


----------



## watn1

Jade - WOW! That pic is so clear   How lovely   I can't wait to see a 'actual' baby on a scan instead of the little dot now  

Vikki - Yeah Sod him   He'll soon forget you didn't go with him when you get your BFP   You've waited long enough! 

Me and DP went for a little sneeky peek in some baby shops y'day and there are some really cute things around, We best get saving now! DP has decided that he wants a bugaboo pram   I want one too but I'm not that fussed at something different to lower the cost but he said it's more of a 'Man Pram'     To be more specific he wants the blue or red one only


----------



## vikki75

jade yeah that piccy is amazing can see a lil face ahhhhhhh   so proud for ya xxx
an yeah bulls to him lol but i bet he changes his mind about going anyway his jhust got to be ..... wats the word ......... a Ar$e!! lol


----------



## Hopeful J

Viks we'll all be   for you hunny -  i have a good feeling about it   
[email protected] the drink hahahahaha i soooo dont miss that! I threw DP out on new years (the poor sod hasnt left my side bless him, its like we're both pregnant   ) he STANK when he came home full of i-love-you's lol definately felt it the next morning when we were fighting for the toilet lol 

Nic they grow VERY fast   it was so strange seeing them at 6 weeks looking like bubbles then the next scan you can see their shape its crazy! Thies one has a good old wriggle around at the scans now, i dont think he likes it very much lol 

A guy at work has told me to get a bugaboo, have you looked at any? I just cant buy anything yet i duno whats wrong with me! we had a mooch round mothercare in lakeside and saw soooo much cute stuff but just cant bring myself to buy anything   need to snap out of it dammit! 

x


----------



## watn1

Jade - i can understand why you must be a bit shaky about buying anything atm... Nothing saying you have to buy anything now you can wait for as long as you feel.   We had a look at some prams and the buggaboo just seemed like the best option for us, It was quite light and so nice to move around. There is a good deal at a shop near us which is £629 for the 2 in 1 pram and a maxi Cosy car seat for £629. Whereas in mothercare just the 2 in 1 pram is £629. We always said we were going to get a Quinny Buzz but then they went and changed the seat to that tiny one   Which looks like you'd be lucky to use it for a year! I have seen toddler of about 2-3 still sitting in Buggaboo's so seems like a good investment to me.   & they always hold their value for re-sale on ebay when the time comes. Mum is also buying a Dazzle for at her house   They are really cool!

 I had to practically force DP to drink over Xmas too.. Think he thought if I had to stay sobar so did he.. Bless..


----------



## Hopeful J

Ooooh i'll have to get looking at those Nic. I've seen a couple online but when you actually go in store and see them they look tiny   

Awww bless our DP's, i think mine felt the same,  the night he went out he asked about 30 times 'are you SURE you dont want me to stay?'   to be honest i loved having the house to myself for a change! i ate ice cream and rice puddingw ith jam and watched CBB  

x


----------



## Leicesterlou

Hi all 

I am now training my replacement so its hard to get on here but will try and keep up, hope you have all had lovely Christmas and New Year breaks

Lots of love Louise xxxxx


----------



## Hopeful J

Hey Lou  

How exciting! you'll be ready to pop before you know it  


xxxxxx


----------



## sallyanne1

KellyG said:


> Jaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaade
> 
> How the f are you babes missed ya ickle sh*t face
> 
> Good luck with scans today Lynn
> 
> Nicole are you waiting or having a scan today?? im confuzzeled
> 
> Yo other sexy ladys
> 
> Me and mike off to look at cars today, i have to get rid of my car and get a bloody 7 seater tuuuut no room for girl racer stuff
> 
> Have a nice day sexy ladys mwah xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


     You have such a lovely way with words  I have a 7 seater and i dont think any of them have any boot space  I need a mini bus 

Nic woohoo great news hun.

Lou nice to see ya back hun  how is baby lou doing 

Anyone know what time lynn's scan is??

Jade


----------



## watn1

Hi Lou..   Hope you had a lovely crimbo.. When are you planning on starting mat leave?

Sally - I think some 7 seaters are just silly and have no room at all! I think the only 7 seater that has remotely any room is the VW Toran but quite pricey   Not sure when Lynn's scan was.. I keep popping in to see if there's any news. I really wanted to go wilde and get myself a BMW Z5 but at £200 a tyre not a very good idea!.. I'll stick with my cheap to run Focus


----------



## Leicesterlou

Hi girls got 12 weeks left until I start maternity leave but I have placenta previa so may be in hospital from 16th March depending on what my scan shows and have c-section at 36 weeks     we are fine though, had a 3d scan on Saturday and found out its 90% a girl.....

Nicole oh look at your scan pic, all was good then hun


----------



## watn1

Lou Fab!! have you put the pic's online anywhere? In hossy from the 16th March   Hope it doesn't come to that.. aaahhh a little girl   You must be so excited... Did you see yourself my accident or did you ask?


I've had 3 scans now.. I had a bit of a scarey time. I had a big red bleed last monday which EPU said was one of the sac's she could just see the left over of it, She said it obviously tried to emplant but for 1 reason or another didn't make it. It looked to be re-absorbing though.. Had another scan on Friday where we seen the HB at 5+6 but they seen a big blood clot around the sac measuring 19mm Hospital said it looks like it was starting to re-absorb but said I still might bleed but not to worry unless it's clotty. I had my clinic scan this morning and they could not see any blood at all So it's either absorbed or their scanner didn't pick up on it, The scanner in the EPU is a new one and still had the wrapper over the wires.. You could really tell the difference from the one's at our clinic. I have another next week to check all is well. I think we are ok now, I've watched the bubba grow from just a fetal pole with no H/B to a little pulsing bubble so it looks like it's developing regardless of the blood loss.


----------



## Hopeful J

Hey Sally   

Nic i'm thinking of getting a Focus at the mo..have looked at a couple but i dunnoooooo 

Ooooh congrats Lou!   any names? 

I cant think of any boys names at all, i like Remi for a girl tho. I also like Lorena (my mums name) Mayantiigo (pronounced mally-anne-tee-go.... sort of), Illiaana, the list goes on but they're all spanish and i've been told no spanish names as people over here just wont pronounce them correctly   so i think if she's a she, she'll be a Remi  

x


----------



## sallyanne1

Nic we did have a zefera but dh wrote it off    So i got a nissa terrano wic is a 4x4 and i love it but it as no room at all     Dh has been looking at the mercadies one but i like mine i like it coz im bigger that everyone else and it pulls my caravan nicely  

Lou not long at work now hun. Then feet up time. Awww a little girl i think sally is a nice name   

Can someone tell me how a baby who cant crawl manages to get to my fire place and stand up every time my back is turned


----------



## watn1

Jade - Remi is nice.. I like it   I love my focus... It's so comfy and nice and light to drive..Cheap to run. The boot has buckets of room as does the back seats. I have the new shaped 1.6 Zetec model with Air-Con and it's just bliss in the summer.. I have had a lot of car's coming from the motor trade as we all had company cars but all stayed on stock so when someone sold it I was shipped straight into something different and I can honestly say this is my 2nd fav 'normal car' Golf being the first but the air-con in the focus is far better then the golf, For me Air-Con is a MUST I cannot stand being hot in the car! & living on the M6 sitting on it in the summer is a everyday occurrance if on the move. For value for money it gets a A* from me, We brought our's 2 years ago for £7,500 and if I sold it now i'd still get £6500 for it. They hold their value very well.. All Ford's always have really. To be fair if I thought i'd fit a baby, Buggy, Shopping and everything else into a new mini i'd go and buy one.. Sadly you can't  

 She can crawl really, She just don't want to show you.. Either that or she's secretly bum shuffling/rolling her way over   Surely there couldn't of been that much more in your Zarfira when 7 people are in it   I must say they are qite nice to drive for a MPV. The new one's are just silly! There really is no room at all! The Mareiva or whatever the are called


----------



## Leicesterlou

Oh Nicole you poor thing, glad all is well now though   

Got to be quick as training my replacement so shouldn't be on here....

Name will be Georgia Louise for a girl


----------



## sallyanne1

Aww Lou beautiful name  

Nicole she is getting there some how the little monkey   Im worried though that if she slips then she will bang her chin and knock her 1 tooth out


----------



## Hopeful J

hmmmmmm Nic i LOVE Golfs but been told no   I had an imported VR6 when i was 18 and loved it to death so i'd want something like tat again and they're just too expensive to run, insurance, etc   as is the Audi, i'd love an A3 but unless you're gonna buy one in warranty there's absolutely no point, it'll cost me a bomb   

Focus being my second choice, my bro has one and cant speak highly enough of it although its more the kiddies car then his  

We have an Alfa Romeo at the mo and i've hated it since the day HE bought it   he put the deposit down without even telling me - he thought it'd be a nice surpise but he isnt as car savvy as me - had he told me i would have said NO NO NO to all cars italian!!! 

I defo think Focus is the way forward....... 


Awwwww @ Freya and her tooth bless her xx


----------



## sallyanne1

Jade im gonna win the lotto n buy an Aston martin and the chauffeur can follow behind with the kids


----------



## Hopeful J

sounds like a plan Sally! i may have to go 'halfseys' with you on that


----------



## Leicesterlou

watn1 said:


> Lou Fab!! have you put the pic's online anywhere? In hossy from the 16th March  Hope it doesn't come to that.. aaahhh a little girl  You must be so excited... Did you see yourself my accident or did you ask?


Nicole here is a photo not very clear but gives you an idea of my baby always has her hands in her mouth....


----------



## Skybreeze

watn1 said:


> Are Emsie/Nat still around? When is your appointment ladies?


Hey hun, I am still around just flotting about at the moment! Congratz to you!! I am so glad everything is ok, loving the scan picture!  I had my consultantion before Christmas at the Lister.. And I am so pleased with them! Honestly my new consultant is fab! We are booked in to start stimming on the 16th of March, but that could change as I need some test done first. I had most of the done on the 22/12, called my gp earlier and they are all back and all clear. I still have to have my FSH done at the end of the week. Then my Gp has to send a letter saying that I am not a mad women   Then its all go. The Lister fertility clinic is being made bigger at the moment and because of that we might get pushed back... But thats fine with us.

How is everyone else?? Lou... did you find out your having a girl? Or is it a guess?? 

PS.. I feel a bit out of place as I havent got a bump of the baby kind at the moment? Do you mind me posting?


----------



## sallyanne1

Lou she looks so like your dh in that pic  

Sky  course you can post here hunni   Good luck for starting stimms hun


----------



## watn1

Lou - Ah that is just fab! Bet it was a great experience. I am so going to get one done  

Nat -   hello, Really nice to hear from you.   Great news about your treatment.. You will be well on the way before you know it   Been thinking about you wondering how you are getting on   Of course we don't mind you posting.. silly! I still posted while going through treatment and tbh all the ladies talking about their baby bumps just got my PMA up even more in looking forward to what I have to come.. I got there!.. Just   & so will you. Lister does sound fab! I think when/if we try for a sibling then we will be going there.. Most certainly won't be going back to where we are now   I bet your treatment will be great this time round having confidence in your clinic. keep in touch.xx

Jade - Oooohhh a VR6   How lovely! I wasn't that posh when I had a Golf it was a GTI but I loved it! I had a MGTF when I was 18 thought I was the bee's knees in my little red convertible.. Now all grown up with a Focus  

Sally - It must be a worry when your little once starts getting about and is in to everything.. I bet noone really understand's ladies when they say "you have to have eye's in the back of your head with a toddler" Untill you actually get to that point.

P.s I'm Thirdsey's on the lotto win   "If only hey?"
x


----------



## Just a girl

Hey petals 


Jade - Good to see you back on line, Remi is a beautiful name 

Vikki - Regarding the US do what ever you feel happy doing hun 

Sal - I bet when your backs turned Freya is up and doing laps around the lounge 

Nicole - I'm prob going to go for the Loola by confort bebe, it is amazing to put up and take down, faces both ways (very important for me), light weight, folds really small and nice to push although I didn't like the pic online but really liked it instore, my friend who come with me has a quinny and she said she preferred the Loola!

Lou - Ahhh a girl, Nicoles dream is coming true!  I hope you don't end up in hospital hun , the name Georgia is lovely too   hope training your replacement goes smoothly!

Nat - Hiya hun, good to hear from you - no objections to you posting on here flower, I miss hearing from you 

Kelly - Hope your ok chick 

Veng - Did you snow stick around, did you get to play ? 

Lynn - Hop everything went well for you today 

OK I hope I didn't miss anyone, just had a right nightmare with tea - chicken hadn't defrosted so couldn't have fajitas so the only thing I could do was fishfinger sandwiches - nice but still hungry !!! 

Love to all x x x


----------



## KellyG

LOUISEeeeee I was right you owe me a tenner!! Glad your back and congratulations!!!! Take it easy too!

Nicole Glad your scan went well huni, and you see him (yes im going with a him) next week

Jade I love Remi its a cutie name for a cutie like her mummy!!! (girl for you too)

Vikki I agree with Hay you do what YOU want but you could take his mum, and stuff him  

Hayley baby I think ur having a boy (lets see how many i get right   ) Go have a takeaway mmm

Sally HAAAAAAAA Freya is a lil devil behind her mums back so i bet she does her best to trick you 

Nat we love habing you post, do it more often woman   Glad you like ur new clinic and cons it wont be long  

Nicole/Sally we bought a Zafira 55 plate so the front looks exactly (sort of) like my astra (which i love   ) I dont know what cars you two are on about but the new shapes are huuuuuuuuuuge will fit in my nice sub and speakers lmao   I hopfully pick it up tomorrow   


My bubbas are really going for it now, only the girl (left) is not so active but it might be cos her placenta is on the front, so im gonna check with my mw on thursday and i get too see them again next week.. Apart from that i cant sleep properly have spd and restless leg and before long im going to chop my leg off with mikes chainsaw  

Lve you all (which i really do) Mwah


----------



## sallyanne1

OMG Jag i just had visions of Lou and Andy on little Brittan    I wouldnt put it past her to be honest.

Kelly i had a Z reg ( i think   )  and the boot was tiny but there was 6 of us in it


----------



## KellyG

Well sally im going camping with mine and taking the street lmao 

Its big but compact and im quite pleased with it, even tho mike gets to keep his bmw   but he did go half  

Has freya decided to climb up any walls tonight??


----------



## Just a girl

Oh on the car front we have an Audi A4 its only a 01 plate but has the biggest boot in the world - ever! It wasn't my choice tbh looks like a granddad car as it has a proper boot would of much preferred a nice A3 

Kelly - Quite a few people think I'm having a boy including me, so your not alone Hun  I've also woken up some nights with restless legs - its sooo horrible  I feel your pain lol! 

Sal - Lou and Andy    

Ladies when did you first feel your baby move ?  I thought I felt it move before but I haven't felt the same thing again and it was a couple of weeks ago so I'm guessing it wasn't that, I'm 19 weeks today and don't think I've felt it move it yet?


----------



## sallyanne1

Kelly she is busy liying on the floor pretending to be a sky diver   I love camping but had to buy a caravan coz i hate tents   Everytime we go it rains so it was much needed


----------



## watn1

Kelly - Glad you got sorted with the car.. Sorry your uncomforitable   And NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO you can keep your 'boy' feelings to yourself... Pink for me.   

I'm actually not fussed either way as it's my first so either will be just fine.. But i'd love a girl for DP as he already has 2 boys. 

Hayley - I did look at the Loola but It was too short for me.. I stand over 6ft in heels and DP 6ft4.. That was the problem with most really. Did you get anything from that baby shop you went to? 

I'm stuffed! Just had bangers and mash for tea with veg and I can hardly move   

Camping - Yuk! Not for me! I might change tune once I have a kid to take


----------



## watn1

P.s Hayley - Here's are thread on movements if you haven't already seen it. http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=169940.0 x


----------



## KellyG

Hayley That say between 18-22 weeks but everyone is diff and every preg is diff so dont worry too much, i cant remember with Josh   but it was early with the bubbs thats cos they fat tho..

Sally haha camping im a snob me like hotels   Not going to be going for a while tho   

Nicole


----------



## watn1

Kelly - TBH I think i'm having a boy   I have no MS! Have i made up the theory that if you have MS then it's a girl if none then a boy.. I have probably made all this up but it sounds good. Hayley.. Your on the blue side with me


----------



## KellyG

Nicole just to throw a spanner in your blue pink world

I had reeeeeealy bad ms with Josh and worse with the twins so   your theory is VOID


----------



## watn1

I'm soooooooooooo glad you sad that   Think Pink


----------



## sallyanne1

I had very bad morning sickness with my ds and bad ish with the others   Deff worse with a boy though.

Kelly you snob  

JAG i felt freya from about 10 weeks but only every now and then but with my first it was around 20 weeks


----------



## Just a girl

Nic  
I'll go check that thread out in a mo cheers!  I have the same theory as you so much in fact I started a poll about it on here, but apparently I've been told since then its an old wives tales that MS means girl and none means boy, but who knows with old wives tales hey  and I know a few who have dispelled the myth but mostly this year with my friends its turned out to be true! 
That baby shop that closed then reopened had a rubbish sale so no didn't get anything!  I can't believe your too tall for the loola   it had adjustable handles as well  

Kelly 
I've been told you know what your looking out for with second pg, so thats why you prob felt twins earlier and of course you were carrying 2 fat bubbas 

Sal - I just typed my post then read what you wrote - thanks x


----------



## Hopeful J

Morning girls 

Hayley i keep thinking i feel bubba move but i could just be going loopy  its hard to distinguish between baby and gas  
Am gonna look at that thread too hehe when are you going to find out what you're having??

I've been sick as a dog so looks like pink for me if the tales are true lol Remi it is then - but dont tell anyone (else lol)

Camping - NO WAY am not an outdoorsy person at all   i'd much rather be snuggled up lol i cant think of anything worse then being in a tent. My aunty used to take us camping all the time, i hated it, the bl**dy cold showers in the communal bathroom-ish area   and trying to make something nice to eat was a nightmare   the summer in the caravan in cornwall was always lovely though. 


  to Kells, Lou, Sally, Viks and Nic and anyone else who wants one lol 


xxx


----------



## sallyanne1

Jade i cant be doing with tents. We got a caravan a couple of yrs ago and the kids love it and i love the freedom its great.

Just walked lily to school today   Only took me an hr which isnt bad for saying its a 3 mile round trip


----------



## Hopeful J

Sally am trying to do more walking, its not happening tho


----------



## sallyanne1

I only walked coz my car wouldnt start    My legs are dead


----------



## Leicesterlou

Just a quick one as on a break....  I have only recently really started feeling baby I felt a few odd twinges early on but its only recently I feel something throughout the day so don't worry girls.

Natalie your always welcome on here   

Who do I owe a tenner   

Hope your all ok ladies


----------



## vikki75

hi girls 
god have i had trouble with my pc!! 
hard drive stopped working so now i lost everything 
an cant reinstall my graphics card cos i cant find the installation disc!!! so i feel like im typing on something from the ark!!!
as for feeling baby , i felt my last around 16 17 weeks an was told you can feel more movements earlier if your`ve had babies b4 my sister is on her 8th child an she started feeling baby a couple of weeks ago but i suppose with experience you know wat your looking for if you get wat i mean  
how is everyone ?
lou congrats on news of a girlie xxx that fabxx


----------



## sallyanne1

Vikki your sister is on her 8th   OMG i would love that


----------



## watn1

Hi Ladies,

  Hope everyone is well.x

Sally - Blooming heck 3 mile walk.. I'd kill over  

Jade - I keep saying i'm gonna start walking.. Might start in the summer  

Vikki - Do you have a known make PC like Compaq or something or is a 'home made' one? If it's a manufactured make just go to their websitr and find Drivers and support (something like that) and find the driver for your graphics card that goes with your model's PC.x

Work, Work, work for me today.. On from 12-1 2-4 then 5-7   Trying to cut down...   I'm just so tired all the time! Went to bed at 11pm last night and got up at 10am.. & was still sleepy!


----------



## vikki75

nicole my graphics card was purchased after i bought the pc so only way to do it is probably now to get a new updated one lol my pc is like ancient xx probably need a new mother board aswell lol good im buying a laptop i think it would be cheaper


----------



## veng

hi ladys  

no news from Lynn ? ihope your ok ?


----------



## watn1

Vik's your probably right MotherBoards can be quite exspensive  

Veng - Lynn did post on another board that there was still on H/B she had bloods taken y'day


----------



## sallyanne1

Oh poor Lynn i hope the blood test comes back better news


----------



## Hopeful J

Awww Viks only you hunny   laptop definately cheaper, i may have to invest in one myself   but to be honest i wouldnt really use it at home, no doubt DP would just use it for porn    


 for Lynn i hope those bloods come back nice and strong

God this Fertility game is soul destroying! 

How are you feeling Nic? Sick yet? hehe


----------



## watn1

Hi Jade - Nope no sickness.. Not even a wave anymore   I feel totally normal I can even shake my (.)(.)'s without them hurting   This fertility game is very hard work! I am now wondering if my little bean is still OK every minute! It's nuts.. I get to have another scan next week so I can check and then double check! I think when I get to 12 weeks I'll relax a little more.. I say that now


----------



## Hopeful J

LOL Nic i thought the same thing about the 12 week scan......now i worry about the 20 week one   its one thing after another, we'll always find something to stress about. 

I'll win the lottery this week and take us all to the carribean (sp?)so we can chill and not worry........oh no i  wont coz we cant fly   ok i'll make a sandy beach here


----------



## KellyG

Hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiyaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa

Me hopes me ladys are ok this evening  


On the scans and stressing, i think im finally chilling out a bit.. dont like it when they first put the scanner on tho  

I love finishing early its fab


----------



## Hopeful J

lol biyatch   am doing a late one tonight, i have 35 emails to follow up and they just wont clear down 

Whats going on with your buttmunch boss now luv?

x


----------



## Just a girl

Evening girlie's!

What is with this weather it was -4.5 here this morning, anyone would think its frikking January or something 

Jade - Feel feel to treat us all to a plush spa retreat weekend instead of the Caribbean, well thats until we can all fly together then we'll take you up on the Caribbean   

Kelly - Hello!  Yeah what Jade says whats going on with your butt munch boss?

Nicole - Enjoy work hun  

Vikki - Sorry about your PC, we got a laptop but problem is I'm never off it as its permanently on my lap whilst I'm on the sofa!

Lou - Stop working so much  

Veng - Do you still have snow? 

Sal - I love walking, but not in this weather - too cold! 

I had to buy some maternity bras at the weekend as ive gone up a cup size, problem is if you want anything pretty you have to spend a fortune which I didn't want to do as they will prob still get bigger so I am now the proud owner of 2 miriam stoppard t-shirt style maternity bra's - Nice!  They are actually ok and were only £14 each with 20% off in Debenhams! x


----------



## Hopeful J

The weather is DISGUSTING i hate it   once i've done here i'm gonna go home, put the electric blanket on and stay in bed  

Awww @ bras, i bought 2 new ones but hey're not maternity, just from m&s now i feel i'm pouring out of them  

Oh before i forget apparently ASOS are having a big sale (everyone here is on the internet buying clothes.......quite disturbing when you think i'm the only girl, its all men   ) 

i need some maternity work trousers am just too fat for mine now   i had a 'fallback' pair that have always been too big but they're even giving up on me now   my mum got me some but i need them taken up - am a shortass  and they trail about 6 inches behind me 

we need a bump pic of you Hayley! lol 

xx


----------



## KellyG

Jadey Poo my butt munch boss has pretty much left me alone seems as i threatened him with the reginal manager and the fact that hes a perv and he fiddles the nhs   oh and he now lets me leave at 2.30 to pick josh up and has taken me off the cleaning rota the locking up rota and generally lets me do nowt ha!!

OOOOOOOOOO can we go to a spa that would be fab, mike was massaging my oily belly last night OMG how awesome  

Hayley on the bra subject, we need proof of what they are like so get 'em out baby


----------



## Hopeful J

Get em out, Get em out lol

Kelly you're a pervert 

[email protected] boss, what a foooooooooool

ok i got a pic from last week..










it may not seem much....but i was like this.....(RE; the kinky undies, i was trying stuff on for my friends ann summers party not indulging in porn i promise!!!)


----------



## sallyanne1




----------



## watn1

You guy's make me laugh  

Well I brought a bigger bra while Dr-ing/Stimming and my (.)(.)'s enlarged so I was wearing that HOWEVER! They appear to of gone back down and am wearing my normal one's   & now the bloating has gone down normal trousers fit me too! Not that i'm worrying about it  

Kelly - Glad your boss has left you alone! You still not got that doppler working? I'm going to get one soon

Vik's - PC worls have some good deals on Laptops but the cheapest place by far is ebuyer.com

Lou - Hope your replacement is doing well.x

Jade - Ahhh what a cute piccle bump     Loving the second pic Witwoo   


/links


----------



## Hopeful J

i got gherkin legs lol its the only pic that shows my old side view   you watch i'll get banned for distributing porn now  

lol awww Nic the worry, my boobies came and went in teh beginning and my belly was flat as a pancake for ages   even after ec/et!

x


----------



## KellyG

Oooo sexy lady Jade... Your belly looks fab btw   i will get mine on here soon

Nicole the doppler is sh*t dont get the mothercare one cos its pants im getting booted in the ribs and foo (yes my bubs are doing a 69er) so im not bothering with one now 

Hayley you got em out yet

My boobies are huge but my belly has gone 6 times bigger so now they look stoopid


----------



## Hopeful J

lol well the doppler i have is called Angel Sounds Jumper   i must admit it is good, have heard the beans from the day i got it which was at 10 weeks i think....i didnt buy it tho my FF buddy sent it to me  


am lovin having boobs for a change Kells as you can tell am usually bottom heavy   my dp says i got gherkin legs


----------



## watn1

Kelly - You don't need one now you can feel the babies fighting away in there   & are we not due a new piccy now?   Did you get your car btw?

Jade - You don't have Gherkin legs to nutter   Thanks for the tip I'll look out for one on the bay   I was going to order a load like before and sell them but I just don't have the time  

Sally - What you gonna do about your car? Has it gone for repair?

My car still has not been fixed it still has a massive dent in the side.. The man who smashed into it insurance company are taking forever to sort it out   Infact my little car has not moved out of it's parking space since a few das before crimbo.. It's not even worth having a car working from home   Nor clothes for that matter   I had a shower this morning and put my dressing gown straight back on


----------



## KellyG

What are gherkin legs?? I had gherkins in my subway today. Now i shall think of you everytime...

I think ur pretty damn hot me lady  

Nicole They doin a repair on the seat handle cos mike decided to break it lmao and the glove box doesnt shut properly. So hopfully picking it up this week sometime, im off on thursday and sat so any of those days woohoooooo Didnt he hit ur car about 4 months ago

KK i wll get a photo on of my bellyness but new bubs one next week


----------



## watn1

It feels about 4 months ago lol.. It was that long ago I can't even remember.. In November some time   it's going rusty now   But they are replacing the while side of the car so not that it makes a difference  

I better go start dinner.. Jackets, Tikka Bites on a bed of salad for us tonight


----------



## KellyG

Is it drivable?


Just had my tea... Chipppy mmmm


----------



## Hopeful J

Am so jealous Nic i wish i could work in my pjs!!   

 Kells i dont have what you'd call 'delicate' legs lol used to ice skate so they're quite muscular lol its ok tho coz DP got sparrow legs  

xx


----------



## watn1

jade it is fab  

Kelly - eah it's drivable it's just the side.. But it's got a awful draft through the door.. Think actually i'm gonna call them


----------



## sallyanne1

Nicole i think its the altenater gone on mine so will get it tested n pick a new one up thursday n dh can fit it   I charged up the battery and its ok at the mo  My sister had an accident in July and the other womans insurance still havent sorted it


----------



## KellyG

K u ready for my belly pic. just dun it... dont laugh at my fat womans pants either


----------



## KellyG

Kellys not so jelly belly 22w5d upa the duffa


----------



## Hopeful J

god you've grown so much! what a lovely bump  

[email protected] the pants


----------



## KellyG

Just jealous at them cos they are soooo sexy... i get all the boys


----------



## Hopeful J

i cant even say anything, my pants are nice but it kinda takes the sexiness away when you have to wear Tenas     

and no i'm not incontinent   just being sick has damaged my bladder to the point where i cant throw up without peeing  


hahahahaha sorry TMI for a tuesday evening LOL


----------



## sallyanne1

Aww they are both lovely bumps ladies


----------



## KellyG

Im having to wear quite thick panty liners cos the discharge is quite alot and i cant see my foo and more so i dont know what its like down there unless i look in the mirror or ask mike and he wont shave me either, im having my legs waxed thursday and a pedi so i might ask them to tackle my bush    

any other ladys wanna share their tmi on a tuesday night cos me and jade are going for it


----------



## Hopeful J

why does the discharge increase with pg?   i feel like a frickin teenager 'down there' again....except my 70's 'fro   have neglected the trimming lately its just too much effort   need to deal with that tonight methinks  

Might as well get it all done at once luv! i must say i've never had the 'balls' to wax tho it just looks sooo painful   


i think you girls know more about me then needed (or wanted)


----------



## sallyanne1

i have notining embarassing to add    Im just enjoying reading


----------



## KellyG

Think the discharge is just keeping our inside even more clean and maybe moistening the shute before they come out  

Well i have to sort out alot more than usual as its all swollen down there...

Jades pc has crashed so she is going home and is going to finish this convo tomorrow


----------



## watn1

You nutters.

  Kelly - Your tum has grown sooo much.. It looks lovely  

RE: The discharge, I have noticed a bit of discharge the last few days.. Just put it down to the Cyclogest.. I hate the stuff! Really looking forward to the panty liners.  

Sally - Good job your DH is handy with the car repairs hey? i wouldn't want to be out there fixing nowt though DP just said his car temp said it's -5.5  

Oh and my lady garden is still quite tidy at the mo


----------



## Just a girl

I'm back, forgot to log off, had to pop nephews bday pressie in and ended up staying for kfc, proper stuffed now!

Love the bump pics ladies!  
Kelly - Woah - its mahoosive, love it!

Mine has a dent across where my belly button is as my tummy has never been flat so I want it be smooth before I put it on , I'd happily get ma boobs out (got a free cab fare once doing that ) but DP isn't here to take a pic!

Jade - Gherkin legs , I have cornbeef legs - god we'd look pretty together in the summer wouldn't we?  
My legs from the knees down are too skinny, I can't wear clumpy wedges otherwise it look like my ankles might snap - hate it, when I was a teen I used to wear about 3 pairs of leggings to fatten them up 

Regarding the lady garden - mines overgrown too, wanna start swimming again soon so will have to book in for waxing - its not too bad although haven't had it done since being pg - so it may kill 

Nic - I was the same with being bloated to begin with and my trousers not really fitting but the it went down and everything was OK again !  I used to bungee an elastic hairband from the button to hole to give me a bit more room in my jeans! Are you really good on the ice, can you go backwards and twist around and stuff?

Sal - You gonna be walking again tomorrow - bless you in this weather?


----------



## KellyG

Nicole even tho the bullets kept my bubs ok the best thing in the world was stopping them... My foo was sooo clean after that   You wait till u cant see it anymore, its actually quite upsetting  

Ive had my legs done while not pg, dregging/stimming and being pg and omg the worst was having them done while pg so im not looking forward to it on thursday i normally relax and nearly fall asleep   My foo is painful all year round for waxing but i think it may have to be done, as no one is offereing to get the razors out tut

What is with you lot and legs, although i do have a touch of corned beefness now they just tree trunks

Im actually ever so excited that im pregnant ladies i wana meet my bubas sooo much


----------



## sallyanne1

My car has started this morning so no walking    I wouldnt mind walking if it was warm   

Jag i havent had a KFC for ages   Mind you im on my diet again at the mo so will have to wait. It was great coz after having freya i can eat what i like n not put any one but since going on the pill i have put 4lb on so need to sort it before it becomes half a stone and more   I cant wait to get off it   


How is everyone else this morning? Hi kelly, vikki, nicole, jade , Lou and anyone else i missed  

Oh and i put freya on second stage milk last nite as she has been quite restless through the night and she slept like a dream so worth doing   I have got up shattered still though


----------



## Hopeful J

Mooooorning 

Ahhhh the cyclogest   i forgot about that little 'delight'   How long you on them for Nic?

So we all have 70's bush at the moment - what a sexy bunch we are  Kells you are good mate, theres no way on gods green earth i'd wax it   and i wouldnt let DP shave either, i'd end up castrated lol 

LOL Hayley yeah mine go a bit corn-beefy in the cold with sexy veins, mine are the opposite size wise tho, they're big down bottom so dainty sandals just dont work for me, they always end up looking too small  i'm a size 4/5 but feet are wide so it just looks wrong, my feet dont fit my body   and are your thighs getting bigger? i done a lil trot to the bus this morning and i swear i could literally feel them jiggling  

We should do an Egg Share ladies calender, how sexy would that be with our 'fros and cornbeef legs 

Am excited too Kells i cant wait to see what my angel looks like   although i admit i am TERRIFIED of giving birth - Did anyone watch that program on big babies last night?  

Yay Sally  no more walking for you. It was snowing when i left this morning, not impressed   i shall be officially car-less as of the weekend as someone is buying it  
Definately a Focus or an Astra for me methinks  

Good news on Miss Freya, how often was she waking you at night? 

   to all xxx


----------



## sallyanne1

Jade i will have you know i dont have a 70's bush      I can actually see mine. I just have the lovely stretch marks and the kangaroo pouch    But tats what happens when you have 5 babies


----------



## Hopeful J

[email protected] kangaroo pouch that made me LOL and now my boss is eyeing me suspiciously


----------



## vikki75

wow girls i just had to read 3 pages to keep up with you all lol
you did make me giggle ,
love the bumps though , i think jade my belly got that big when i was in hospital so glad its sort of gone back to normal now although ive always had a bit of a belly since having kids lol cant get rid of it lol i need a tummy tuck lmao 
sal how are you today xx


----------



## Hopeful J

Hey Viks   

oh i shall be contemplating surgery if i dont get my bod bak   some women have a tummy tuck with a ceserean (sp?) dont they?  


OOOooh have got meeting next week to sort all things maternity   need to get some advise tho as the partner seems to think it'll benefit me cutting down my hours leading up to birth but i'm sure that means i'll get less mat pay.....hmm


----------



## vikki75

Jadey i dont know about tummy tucks with c sections    both my sisters have had them an i think they wouldnt of minded getting one lol thats for the mat pay i dont have a clue cant you get advise from the citizen advice 
im so cold its unreal   actually want to go back to bed lol , 
DP the other day decided his not going to the states on his own! good he came to his senses lol
time is going so slow this morning just wish it would hurry up , i think the next couple of weeks is going to go so slow for me , im due on an im in a foul mood lol an to top it off the metformin is making my stomach play up   ... i dunno things we do for a baby lol


----------



## Hopeful J

lol i think its for those who are 'too posh to push' lol 

I'll have to ring up the Citizen advice, see what they have to say 

ahh bless DP you'll have to make it up to him   

dont watch the clock woman! times going fast for me only because i got so much bloody work to do  i really need to get off the net/email and do it   people keep emailing me tho  

You'll have to get a hobby to make the next few weeks go fast hehe bms is always a good one  

Hope belly feels better soon hun   by the way, what is metformin? i hear quite a few ladies are on it but dont know what it is?  

xx


----------



## sallyanne1

Im having a tummy tuck after my next baby    Dh is paying for it for me  

Vikki im fine thanks. Just woke up   I was so tired i had a nap with freya  

Its bloomin cold though


----------



## watn1

Morning Ladies,

 It's snowing here too.. A lot too! Here's a pic of the canal outside the front of our house.. I took it from the 3rd floor so you can see quite a lot of it. It's completely froze over and covered in snow.. There's little footprints all in the snow where the animals must be walking over it  

Going to get my hair done today   I have not had it done for 3 months so you could just imagine what my roots look like, & i've lived in hats   Having my full head foiled blonde with a nice light brown or something in between   Not really looking forward to going and driving in the snow though. Out the front of our house we live in a little close and the snow from a few days back has stayed but then iced over so it's mega slippy and there's a hill to actually get out onto the road and DP said he had trouble getting up it this morning.. This should be fun! If i weren't PG though i'd be slipping on some trainers and going out and sliding down the hill like a big kid  

I think i'll be having a tummy tuck after my 2nd.. However I am going to try my hardest to exercise straight away after this one.. Did anyone watch that Claire Sweeny programme last night? Shocking!


----------



## Leicesterlou

Hi girls 

Kelly your bump is fab......

Here is a pic of mine took yesterday 24wks 4 days










Nicole believe me hun you never stop worrying 12 weeks, 20week scans, then the baby moves lots one day then hardly anything the next always wondering if they are ok inside.....  So jealous of all your snow, we a spinkling but nothing like what you have. Be careful when your going out not to slip, wear some good flat shoes/boots


----------



## sallyanne1

Lou its so petite


----------



## watn1

WooHoo! Lou.. Thats fab!   How cute  

Got my ugg boots out ready, No heels for me today  

The snow has slowed down now   But the sky is pure white so hopefully it will start back up. DP is off tomorrow for 4 days so maybe we'll get snowed in  


 As soon as i typed that the big snow chunks have started again


----------



## Leicesterlou

AH thanks girls, loving the fact I am looking pregnant now as before it could have been mistaken for too much turkey!!!!

Nicole oh jealous of you and DH being at home with the fire on watching DVD's and eating nice food.....

Sally how is your Mum now, I know you have probably said but hard for me to re-read everything when struggling to get on at work...


----------



## watn1

Lou - I know i can't wait  Hw was off the same 4 days last week. We were ready to about kill each other by day 4 though  He said we can go and look around a baby shop somewhere and decide what we want to buy so we can start saving up. I've already chosen our cot http://www.johnlewis.com/230446610/Product.aspx It's £300 everywhere else I have looked who'd of thought John lewis was cheaper  It's £200 in next also but without the bottom draw. So thats the cot and pram chosen  We have decide we are just going to put away some money each month into a saving account then at about 25-30 weeks just go and buy it all.. Well order it online 

/links


----------



## sallyanne1

Lou she is on the mend but still very weak   One good thing came out of it and that is she stopped smoking. She has been doing it over 40 yrs and she stopped just like that. She said she is to scared to go out anywhere incase she feels poorly  

Nicole i want snow


----------



## Leicesterlou

Nicole I love that cot hun, I ordered ours the other day http://www.babyplanet.biz/East-Coast-Katie-Cot-Bed-Beech reduced to £129.99 with a sprung mattress for £40, and the bedding we have bought http://www.mamasandpapas.co.uk/range/zeddy-parsnip/2657/ this range growbag etc. I also bought my bottles over the break the Tommee Tippee close to nature ones as I am going to try and bf....

Sally - so glad something good has come from your Mum being poorly I am sure she will be right soon, I guess with her smoking all those years there will be lots of cleansing for the body to do hey

/links


----------



## watn1

Bargain lou! Love it. I will need a matress too. DP parents have just told us to make a list and they will buy everything we need but I have said no. I would prefer to get it ourselves I have told them I would prefer them to put the money away for the baby. DP said we will just let them get the pram.. I was like "yeah only because it's the most exspensive" 

I like those bed clothes.. I like the cream one's you can get better then any pink/blue I have seen. We like these: http://www.next.co.uk/shopping/homeware/nurseryandbaby/1/ Dylan and daisy

There's some man outside scrapping the snow from his path.. yet it is still snowing! What's the point? 

Sally - I am sure it will make it's way up to you by the end of the day.. DP said it's snowing in Birmingham and my mum said it is in Coventry too.

/links


----------



## sallyanne1

Oh coventry isnt too far i dont think?? It tried this morning. I just wanna go play   

I have just sat freya in front of her toy box as she kept trying to get to it and she is pulling herself up and getting everything out of it    Its so cute


----------



## Leicesterlou

Nicole my Mum has bought our cot and MIL has bought out pushchair.  Love your choice of bed sheets etc

Sally ah how sweet of Freya clever little girl


----------



## Just a girl

Afternoon ladies,

Well we've had a smattering of snow this morning, it literally lasted 3 minutes  - gutted!

Lou - Can't see your pic as I'm at work, but I'll check it out this evening  - love your cot and bedding!

Nic - You've picked a lovely cot too, I'm torn between going for white or beech just can't decide 

Jade - pmsl at your calender idea , 'Miss April with her cornbeef complection legs!' With regards to your mat leave, I would ring your HR dept to enquire if would affect it!  I'm planning on reducing my last month/six weeks to 4 day weeks, but I'm using annual leave to do it. 

Sal - Yay for your car being fixed and yay for more hours sleep 

Vikki - I'm glad dp is staying with you for your transfer 

I've just about warmed up from this mornings play session, the venue was freezing and that was with thermal leggings, vest, jeans, long sleeve t-shirt, hoodie and scarf on !  Off to the scrap-store this afternoon to get some resources - have fun chatting! x


----------



## Leicesterlou

HI Hayley have you felt baby much yet hun?


----------



## vikki75

hello lou love the lil bump xx 
Jade hun metformin is given to women with PCO its meant for dibetes its insulin but apparently its good for the ovaries but dont no exactly how lol all i know is that it gives me the sh1ts !! lmao 
nicole the snow there is bad its not too bad here the ice is melting now


----------



## Leicesterlou

Hi Vikki thanks hun how are you?


----------



## vikki75

lou im good hun just getting impatient lol you havent got long now   bet you cant wait ?


----------



## Leicesterlou

Bless it will be here soon    Yes getting excited still can't believe it sometimes, yesterday I booked tickets to a show in June then realised I will need to find a babysitter


----------



## veng

Lou,jade you bumps look fab  

i picked my drugs up today   i start DR Monday getting a little excited now


----------



## Hopeful J

congrats Vengy baby! cant wait til u join the fat club  

Off to daddy's for dinner so catch up 2morro  

xxxx


----------



## sallyanne1

Veng woohoo good luck hunni      

Jade have a nice dinner


----------



## watn1

Hi Ladies..

  Been in the hairdresser for 4 hours   Was worth it though i now have Brown/Blonde hair   I like it.. Just changed my ** pic to it   All the bonde will come back through in a couple of weeks so it will be back to as it was before.

Lou - That's mad about the baby sitter   I thought that too when me and a friend was going on that we could go to London to watch a show... Baby sitter for us will always be my 'happy to help mum'   I think she thinks the baby will be living at her house half the week and here another as she is even doing up her same room for him/her.. She was telling me she's getting a cot from ikea.. 7 ou know what for £70 they are really nice  

Hayley - You home nice and warm now? It's freezing out there! The rain started earlier and the snow is melting!   We were thinking the same about the cot I think it all depends on what colour your gonna have the room and the rest of the furniture because if we get that cot in white we will need white draws etc which are a little more exspensive then the beech  

Jade - Have a lovely dinner.

Veng - WooHoo!! It's came around quick! Can't wait for you to get your BFP.

Vikki - Met Bum.. Huuummm Nice! 

Sally - Ahh bless Freya.. Maybe she'll be a walker before crawing.. My little sis did that.  

Kelly - I think that sounds right that if you cut your hours it effect's your mat pay as I remember a girl where I used to work going on about it once, Best to check with your HR dept and if they sa it won't effect it make sure you get it in writing, Incase they try and pull a fast one.

Think i'm gonna have another scarey bleed come anytime soon.. The brown spotting has started again   I was told I probably will because of the clot but it's still a scarey thought.


----------



## Just a girl

Veng - Thats fab news on starting dr'ing -bfp here you come  

Nicole - hair sounds nice , mine always takes ages when I have a full head done, got really thick hair such a pain in the ****!

Lou - love the pic hun, I'm gonna try put one on tonight!

Vik - I hope your tummy is settling now hun, I remember that horrible dash to the loo 

Jade - Enjoy dinner  
Right gonna try to take a pic and upload it, will prob take me until midnight though - I'm rubbish 

Hope everyone else is OK x


----------



## watn1

Hayley you can just attach it to your post.. Not sure if you know that?

If you go into a new post and click on 'Additional Options' in blue and then just browse for your pic.x


----------



## Just a girl

Nope I didn't know that - cheers hun, but I've changed my mind just took pictures and they all look horrible more fat then bump like so not posting one yet!


----------



## watn1

Just a girl said:


> Nope I didn't know that - cheers hun, but I've changed my mind just took pictures and they all look horrible more fat then bump like so not posting one yet!


----------



## sallyanne1

Come on JAG i bet it looks lovely    

Nicole will have a look at you on ** in a mo

Well my dh has been called into work early and the whole company is there   Im sittin here worried sick   We will go under if he looses his job


----------



## Just a girl

Sal - awwww hunny try not too worry until he gets back and you know anything for sure (much easier said then done though ), I'll keep my fingers crossed it's not bad news for you all 

Nic - Oh yeah I'm gonna go check out ya hair now


----------



## KellyG

Nicole, u have pg head already hun, was jade talking about cutting down her hours.. Hehehe

Ooo my tea is dun brb xx


----------



## Just a girl

Okay my little strop is over now, I just got changed for bed and took some more and it now looks more 'bump like' must be that dinner and gas has worked its way through now , so hopefully there'll be a pic attached to this..........


----------



## Just a girl

It worked 

Sorry its blurry though!  Anyone know why its come out small and not just attached to the post like everyone else's pictures?


----------



## watn1

Hayley  it's a lovely bump! What were you on about you nutter.. It does come up big when whoever wants to look at it clicks on it.. Try it  

Kelly -   Oh yeah   Sorry chick.x


----------



## KellyG

Oh hayley thats boootiful!!!   

Its sooo real now girls, soon you will be fat like me!! i used to be skinny   (8 years ago that is)

Seeing mw tomorrow so she can find the hb's oh and measure me. i wnder if im the right size  

Sally any news??

Nic you got pg head mwahahahahaha

Jade I had a dream you took us all to the spa, so you have to take us now!!

Veng faaaab on the drugs babe  

Whos on metformin, my dad takes that, maybe i could deal them lol


----------



## sallyanne1

JAG bump is lovely hun  

Well there re 14 jobs going at dh's place and we wont know until monday if he has a job   They will be going on time keeping, attendance and saftey. He has the fact that he hasnt had a day off in well over a yr going for him. Plus he is the only person there who can do any job. And just before christmas they asked him to move onto the yard for a couple of weeks as they needed someone to sort them out so


----------



## Just a girl

Sal - Sounds promising for your dp then, he sounds like too much of an asset to let go so try not too worry too much!


----------



## Leicesterlou

Veng fab news about starting Monday hun          

Hayley love your bump  

Nicole hope the bleeding stops soon hun  

Hope all ok just a quickie as training again....


----------



## Hopeful J

Morning Chicas

Awwwww Hayley's all preggers   lovely pic hunny, i cant wait to look more bump-like and less ate-all-the-pies-like  a guy started randomly talking to me on the bus yesterday, he mentioned his missus was pregnant so i said so am i (i had the biggest coat on ever so wasnt visible at all  ) and he goes 'oh i just thought you ate too much turkey at xmas.....'   lucky i never threw him in the thames, very brave for a man i never met before LOL 
In regards to the pic, i get mine on like that by uploaded them to photobucket and using the link from there, it always takes me a few goes to get the right link tho as they offer you a few   

 Nic, you gone craaaaaaazy lol yep was me on about hours, but when i think about it i have all my holiday so i may save 20 days and for the last 10 weeks just work a 3 day week  there's no reason i cant do that so they can kiss my butt. How's the bleed this morning  

Viks - Ahhh [email protected] metformin! oh you poor mare, god i thought i was a poor lil wounded soldier whilst having tx coz of the drugs but some of you lot have to take so much more i feel like a bloody whingebag!   
so we can add the sh*ts to our list of Afros and cornbeef legs   such a sexy bunch we are. 
How you feeling today?

Kells what time is MW coming to you? i havent even spoke to mine since booking (where she spent half our appt on the phone and pointing at the questions on the screen!) dont really like her to be honest   
Funnily enough dreamt about the spa too! i pm'd everyone to get there addresses and sent you all invites and cheffeurs (sp?) to bring you in pink limo's  I am definately playing the lottery this weekend mate my dreams seem to be bang on since becoming pg! 

Sally i hope its good news on Monday but by the sounds of it your DH is hard working and valued and i cant imagine they'd let him go easily, will still keep the PMA for you/DH
How's miss Freya today?

Veng its exciting hun, then its Viks turn and we'll all be fat!!!!! hehe  

Aww Lou how much longer you have to train for??  

Dinner last night was sexy, Cabanara made my step-mother followed by apple strudel, my older bro was there too so i ate my dinner then finished his   so greedy  

xxxxxxx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Hey Jade hope your ok hun read your diary earlier    

Training now until I leave really, breaking in gently but soon enough it will be full on so I should have more time to chat soon


----------



## Hopeful J

Thanks hun, am ok just heartbroken for A, i cant believe nature can be so bloody cruel  

Ahh ok, god knows what these lot will say with regards to training a replacement, i dont want anyone doing my job, its mine!


----------



## Leicesterlou

Jade you have to start thinking about leaving though hun


----------



## Hopeful J

I know its scary isnt it   all the time i spent wishing for my baby and half of the stuff we have to consider really didnt occur to me  

It'll be fantastic having time off with baby tho to just do mum and housewife stuff, i wont want to come back


----------



## Leicesterlou

Yes I know I can't wait....


----------



## sallyanne1

OMG i need 6 pairs of hands and eyes in my bum      I was trying to sort out the washing and freya was everywhere. She cant quite crawl but she will get to her knees and push. The back on her belly and pulls herself along until she gets to what she want.Cat food, nappies, a tiny piece of paper on the floor   Its took me twice as long to get the job done and in the mean time asda came with my shopping    Now i know why i spent so much  
Im just sitting down with a coffee for 5 mins while getting freya to sleep. Then i might be able to put the washing away and get more washing on   

And who wants to be a house wife    Least if you go to work you have set hrs and breaks


----------



## Leicesterlou

Bless Freya she is just exploring hun but makes things harder for you    enjoy your break


----------



## sallyanne1

Its funny how she can mess up quicker than i can tidy    I love it really and cant wait till she crawls to me


----------



## Leicesterlou

sallyanne1 said:


> Its funny how she can mess up quicker than i can tidy   I love it really and cant wait till she crawls to me


I can imagine, and she will be into everything then.....


----------



## vikki75

hi girlies  
nicole rest hunnie xx  
just want to say thanks to you girls that give me such a   boost   i WILL get fat!!! lol
sally its hard when they start moving about i know how you feel , lol an you say you cant wait till she crawls lol i used to say that but when they are you wish they werent   it goe so fast dont it next you know she`ll be walking !!
lou hun babysitter wow yeah its gone so fast i remember you getting your BFP !!!!! 
      for all of ya!!


----------



## Hopeful J

vikki75 said:


> hi girlies
> nicole rest hunnie xx
> just want to say thanks to you girls that give me such a  boost  i WILL get fat!!! lol
> sally its hard when they start moving about i know how you feel , lol an you say you cant wait till she crawls lol i used to say that but when they are you wish they werent  it goe so fast dont it next you know she`ll be walking !!
> lou hun babysitter wow yeah its gone so fast i remember you getting your BFP !!!!!
> for all of ya!!


             Viks we luuuuuurvs you 

yes i am still at work,  i was due to leave and realised i'd left my frickn keys at home grrrrrr  now got to wait for DP to come get me dammit


----------



## Just a girl

Evening ladies, 

Nic - I completely missed that earlier about you thinking you were gonna have another bleed, hope your OK hun  x


----------



## Hopeful J

Morning 

Nic where are yooooooooooooou are you ok??

 ladies 

xxx


----------



## sallyanne1

Morning Jade    I have noticed that nicole hasnt been on   

How is everyone feeling today? I have a nasty tickily cough that hurts my chest   Its only bad first thing in the morning and last thing at nite. Why is that   I was going to get my head down with freya this morning but dh has just got up


----------



## Hopeful J

Mornin Sally  

I dunnooo where madam is has anyone got her number to maybe drop her a text? Come back Nic! 

Awww i hate coughs   have you had it long?? maybe you need to get your butt down the doctors hunny as there's quite a few nasty bugs going around at the moment. Hope you feel better soon


----------



## sallyanne1

Cough is bad at nite and freya sleeps with me   Im gonna nip to Boots in a bit and pick something up. Cant go anywhere near my mum though till its gone


----------



## Hopeful J

Aww hun i hope it gets better soon     yeah its best to stay away from mama just in case 


Have developed horrible heartburn today dammit


----------



## Leicesterlou

Morning all 

Nicole hope everything is ok hun, I have text you    

Jade the h/burn gets worse.......  Get some gaviscon...

Sally sorry about the cold/cough, hard to have to stay away from your Mum but its for the best hun  

Morning everybody I have missed


----------



## Hopeful J

Morning Lou, 

Is that safe to take then? think i'll nip out in a bit i feel like my chest is gonna explode


----------



## Leicesterlou

Just ring your MW first to check as we are all diffferent but I am sure the liquid would be fine.


----------



## vikki75

morning ladies  
ive got the most agravating af pains   should be here tomorrow  
my car this morning , my brake pads were stuck to the discs lol an the smell was terrible , going to get me daddy to change the pads tomorrow probably need new disc`s as well why is everything money money money 
bet your all glad its friday !! im am lol
nicole hunnie hope your ok xxxxx
jade  
lou  
sal  
Jade i always took gaviscon hun x  when pg


----------



## Leicesterlou

Vikki   for your AF pains and what a pain about your car but at least your Dad should be able to sort it out

Update from Nicole - she is fine she is working today and was shopping yesterday, she had a little bleed yesterday but is hoping all ok as no clots


----------



## sallyanne1

Lou thanks for the update on nicole   Glad she is ok  

Jade your having a hairy baby   I took gaviscon coz i suffered it withe freya its quite safe hun  

Vikki i bet you will need new discs hun i did when my brakes went coz it scored all my disc. Cost ££££   Im naughty though coz i leave everything till its bad


----------



## vikki75

Sal - same here lol   cars all i know is how to get in one an drive it (or as my dp sayz badly) lol
they say that dont they the more heartburn you get the more hair lol an id say it was true cos all mine have come out with wigs on lol  
Glad to hear Nic`s ok


----------



## Hopeful J

Morning Viks   

 hope the pains bugger off soon hun *passes some hot chocolate and a hot water bottle*

grrr at the car its one thing after another isnt it. AM looking for a new one at the mo (we're gonna go with a focus) as ours will be gone as of 2morro. There's a place called MAC on ilford high road that isnt too bad with prices so if all else fails give them a call hun, i think we got pads for the Alfa Romeo and paid about £20 which is brill as the official parts shop quoted us £75!!!!  

Glad miss Nic is ok  thanks for the update LOu  

lol Sally @ hairy baby  if only you could see the image that sprung to mind lol I was bald as a badger until i was 3/4 and even then it didnt grow generously   (my mum had my ears pierced at 6 months coz people thought i was a boy   )so it must come from DP  

X


----------



## vikki75

ahhh Jade   bless my 2nd eldest lol she was the worst with the hair she had a hair back too lol but her hair was jet black now shes 12 her hair is lovely thick an full an with natural waves in it , make me jealous lol 
we`re looking at new cars but i`m not upgrading in seats lol which really i should but i want a golf gti im going to treat my self to one at the end of the month lol just keep the 7 seater for family trips x


----------



## Hopeful J

Ooooh yeah i love a golf hehe if DP would let me get away with it i'd have one   

Awww jealous of your DD's hair! even now my hair is quite fine, especially with being pg its falling out! DP despairs at my hair everywhere and where he has afro hair it sticks to his head  most amusing


----------



## vikki75

JAde lol same here DP hates my hair as it sticks to his afro too lol  some times get caught up in his goatie too


----------



## Hopeful J

its funny but he gets the right ump!! like i enjoy going bald at 26    

We have constant rows about eachothers hair, mine being fine and getting everywhere and him when he combs i end up with lil peppercorns EVERYWHERE   and he loves to stand and comb his hair right in the living room in front of the mirror on the fire so am constantly hoovering


----------



## sallyanne1

Vikki freya was like a little monkey when she was born     She had a hairy back and ears    But she lost most of it on her head after she was born   She is like a monk now


----------



## vikki75

ah bless Freya , although my 1st was actually quite bald lol
jade lol my dp just all over the pillow lol i think his losin his hair pmsl


----------



## watn1

Hola Ladies..

    Sorry i've been AWOL.. Normally I have the laptop upstairs with me while i'm working but DP is home so is on it   
I'm ok.. Had another little bleed but it was not a lot so am sure I am fine   Working all day today.  

Tried to come on last night but then noticed ER was on and sat and cried at that instead   Anywho.. I need to get some lunch.. Will read back later.xx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Oh Nicole I watched half of ER upto the point they took the guy upstairs to theatre to get his donor parts, how sad was that going to watch the rest after work.  Glad your ok hun


----------



## vikki75

nicole glad to here your ok   your bleed is it just brown? or actual blood red ? 
talking about crying im so emotional at the mo i cryed at waterloo road lol


----------



## Leicesterlou

vikki75 said:


> nicole glad to here your ok  your bleed is it just brown? or actual blood red ?
> talking about crying im so emotional at the mo i cryed at waterloo road lol


Oh Waterloo Road we still have to watch that too....


----------



## vikki75

it was brill x


----------



## Leicesterlou

Look forward to it then...


----------



## Hopeful J

Yay Nic glad you're ok hunny


----------



## Skybreeze

Hello ladies

J just a quick question, when you was put on the pill with the Lister how long was it for?? I should start the pill with febs AF and was wondering?

Thanks hun xxx


----------



## Hopeful J

Hey sweety how are you??  

Sorry i had to go have a quick look at me diary as i couldnt remember    

Right i started the pill on 13.08.08 and started downregging on 09.09.08 so approx 3/4 weeks but my recipient and I were both on holiday during that time  so we had to wait for her so it'd probably be sooner for you


Oooh not long now hun, excited?

xxxxx


----------



## Skybreeze

Very nervous J!!! I cant believe its so close, I feel positve about it, but with hint of scary!

How are you doing?


----------



## Hopeful J

I know what you mean hun its all very nerve racking - how we dont all bite our nails and smoke a 100000 a day i wil never know   You're in good hands tho hunny i'm sure all will go well for you  

Very close indeed i find time is proper flying by at the moment! 

Am ok hun just plodding along lol waiting for 5 when i can go home and sleeeeeeeeeep


----------



## watn1

Hi again  

Vik's it was proper red and stopped after a couple of hours so I think it's fine... I was told it would happen.x

Lou - Greg in ER is one of my fav's   It was just sooo sad! I can't believe they killed him off.

I watched waterloo Road the other night for the first time but I don't know why but I just couldn't get into it.. & whoever the lad was that gave the little one the gun just looked pure evil! He is certainly great for the part But I don't think i'll get into it.

Nat - WooHoo!! Bet you are exxcited about starting again! You sound like you are in great hands so don't you worry.. Not long for your BFP.

I still have no hint of sickness   Nothing! Nor are my (.)(.)'s sore anymore! I do however have a few spots appeared on my face.. Whats that all about?


----------



## Skybreeze

Hopeful J said:


> how we dont all bite our nails and smoke a 100000 a day i wil never know


I know what you mean!!! lol! Glad your ok, roll on 5 o'clock so you can go home to bed!! TGIF!!!


----------



## Hopeful J

watn1 said:


> I still have no hint of sickness  Nothing! Nor are my (.)(.)'s sore anymore! *I do however have a few spots appeared on my face.. * Whats that all about?


Welcome to my world i was beginning to think i was alone there! lol i look like a dot-to-dot and have a nice massive on on my chin, bright red just incase people overlook it 

x


----------



## Leicesterlou

watn1 said:


> Lou - Greg in ER is one of my fav's  It was just sooo sad! I can't believe they killed him off.
> 
> I still have no hint of sickness  Nothing! Nor are my (.)(.)'s sore anymore! I do however have a few spots appeared on my face.. Whats that all about?


I know so fit aswell 

I had lots of spots all part of the hormones.....


----------



## Hopeful J

Grrrrrrrrr after umming and ahhing whether to call my MW i thought sod it, i better let her know whats happened so i called....she didnt even remember who i was!   given an appt with her for 25 weeks, she sounds so disinterested and disorganised i wish i never bloody bothered


----------



## Just a girl

Evening Ladies

*Jade* - Thats pants your MW didn't remember you hun - how flipping rude 

*Nicole* - Don't worry about not feeling sick yet, I have only been sick 3 times in total and I think the first time wasn't until 10/11 weeks, 2 of my friends had none what so ever and didn't even get any waves of nausea! I had spots at the beginning, now my skin is dry 

*Vikki* - Hope you get your car sorted hun , wish I had a handy daddy, bless mine he's lovely but useless at anything DIY related my mum does all the decorating/gardening, he has put his foot through the ceiling when he was up in the loft and once tried to mean a creaky floorboard and somehow, burst a water pipe 

*Sal* - Ahhh Freya sounded very cute when born all hairy monkey bless her 

*Nat* - Hey hunny, can't believe your starting again soon - how exciting 

Well I am flipping freezing, I have spent a lot of today outside and then come home hoping that as DP had worked last night and therefore was at home today he would of walked the dog but no he f***ing well hadn't so I had to do it, whilst he waltzed off to the pub, I'm so p***ed off with him he also just chucked a massive loads of clothes down next to the already full wash bin, why not stick a load of bl00dy washing on?   , also there was cups/glasses and plates all stacked on the kitchen side as he couldn't be arsed to unload the dishwasher Grrrrrrr   
Rant over - just needed to get that one out x


----------



## sallyanne1

JAG give me your dh's number    men never bl00dy think    

OMG i cant belive freya. Im sorry to keep going on about her   But tonite she is getting so close to crawling   Im gonna get it on my phone and put it on ******** im so proud. Im a bit   when it comes to mile stones   You should have seen me when my eldest dd started her period    Mind you it was only about 5 months ago and she is 14


----------



## Just a girl

*Sal* 
Wow thats so cool, feel free to keep banging on about her, its great to hear about all her little triumphs I'm sure I'm gonna be just the same - will prob drive all my family and friends !
I remember being so desperate to start my period as I was one of the last out of my friends at 15, then they were all heavy and horrible and wanted them gone again  and have pretty much spent most of the last 5 years wanting them gone, and finally I've been period free for 20weeks!


----------



## sallyanne1

Jag i cant wait until you all have your babies and i get to hear all about them  

Its typical coz all through the holidays freya didnt get up until gone 9am but because we get up at 7 for the school run thats the time she had me up today   Dh can have his lie in today. im out tonite so i will need a lie in tomorrow  

Vikki how are you feeling today ? Any sign of af yet  

Nicole my morning sickness didnt start until about 7 weeks. Its good if you miss it hun  

What is everyone upto this weekend? Dh is gonna fix my car   Or i hope he does coz he has a habbit of saying "oops"


----------



## Just a girl

Morning Sal - Is your car well on its way to getting mended this frosty cold morning? 

Well DP rang and woke me up at 4.45am to let him in as he forgot his keys - which I knew it would prob be the case as I forgot to mention yesterday its his bday today  but he came in and was absolutely freezing and tried to put his hand all over the bump so I told him to  ' Off ' so he stropped off and slept down stairs! 
But whilst walking home he walked through the pitch-black woods and ended up putting his foot into the big pond that there is in and within the 10 minutes it then took to walk back here his jean leg was frozen solid, really worries me as it so dark in there he could of easily of ended up in the pond (and its a big pond as people fish in there) and with it being so cold who knows what could of happened!  Damn I nearly had the house paid off   

I have no idea what I'm gonna do today, although I have no food in what so ever (had 2 slices of dp's left over cold dominos pizza and bar of rocky road chocolate for tea ) so that really should be answer enough - supermarket here I come!


----------



## vikki75

hi girls 
sally nope still no sign of AF   hope it gets here soon , im on the pill so i should of got it by now   love the video of freya xx on ******** bless her x


----------



## sallyanne1

Vikki i hate the pill   Im gettin pains in my left ov today and im sure its the pill doing it   Freya is getting loads quicker now bless her its amazing how she has picked it up so quick now


----------



## veng

i start DR tomorrow   can't wait for my baseline  

hope you all have had good weekends


----------



## veng

morning ladys
well i have had my first sniff of my DR drugs my noise is all tingley


----------



## watn1

Morning Ladies hope you all had a lovely weekend  

veng - Excellent news that you are DR-ing.. You'll be at ET before you know it  

Vikki - Hope AF shows her face pronto!

Sally - Loving the vid of Freya.. She will be crawling very soon by the look of that.

Hayley - huuumm DP sounded like he had a good night out... I worry about my DP when he goes out wondering what he's gonna get upto.. As we live so close to lots of ponds and a canal   He doesn't drink often so when he does it cream crackers him  

Jade / Kelly / Lou - Good morning chica's  

I had a nice weekend went out on Saturday for a meal with my friends I haven't seen them since before xmas so was realy nice to catch up.. & y'day was a chill day.. I was sooo tired that I went to bed while DP & kids watched the football and never woke back up untill 7pm   needless to say I ten had a rubbish nights sleep and i'm shattered now! So, Tirdness is my only PG symtom other then that.. NOTHING!   I'm working all day today and it seems really busy so I doubt i'll get time to post  
Have a good day..  It's  here


----------



## Leicesterlou

Morning ladies 

Veng how exciting started sniffing today    

Nicole don't work too hard.

Vikki, Sally, Jade, Hayley and anybody else I may have missed morning


----------



## KellyG

Morning everyone

Nicole the tiredness is the worst, just remember to rest when you can

Veng   well done with the sniffing 

Lou How you doing?

Mwah to everyone else

Im watching multiple  mums on home and health


----------



## Hopeful J

Morning Ladies, 

How is everyone?  

I've got this CRAPPY flu back  so i shall shimmy off from work at about 2.30 to go to the doctors  

Am not impressed you know, i dont think i look as pg as i should, grow bump grow!   however i now cannot sleep on my side as its giving me legs cramps, do any of you ladies get that?  

xxxx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Hi Kelly sorry I missed you    scary stuff watching that....

Jade I now have a pregnancy pillow that goes inbetween my legs as can only sleep on my side....


----------



## Hopeful J

I think i may have to invest on one of those Lou, sleeping is becoming a chore   I do love all these pg things tho, however uncomfy


----------



## sallyanne1

Veng yay on the sniffing   

Kelly i love watching programs like that   

Jade    poor you hunni

Nicole she has got the hang of crawling now She doesnt get up on her knees though   But she is so fast now  

Lou i remember having to sleep on my side  

JAG I have just ordered a baby walker from argos. He has a couple of push along car things but they arent heavy enough and dont give her the support she needs. So i will be bangin on about her walking next  

Well no news on dh's job yet    He txt saying it might be tomorrow now or they might get letters. Thats the cowards way out    They know if they tell them at work that there will be a massive kick off. Its awful being in limbo though  

xxxx


----------



## vikki75

hello ladies 
i got my AF yeahhhhhhh although not at the best time started while driving dp to work   lol
veng good luck with the dregging hun 
jade poor you hun  
lou the pillow trick always help s  
nicole   hope your resting!!!  
got scan on friday then start my tx cant wait veng we might well have et the same time


----------



## Leicesterlou

Jade the pillow definately helps me, your not supposed to sleep on your back from around 30+ weeks I don't think not sure why though  

Vikki glad AF has turned up even though at the wrong time   so hoping Friday's scan is all good so we can move onto the next stage  

Sally you poor thing with DH's job another of my FF's her DH has lost his job and she is due soon....


----------



## KellyG

Sally I used to love watching programmes like that until i had to prepare for two to come out lol. Hope dh job is going to be ok. We saw a wicked walker in mothercare, not sure how much it was tho. She will love walking in one of those.

Lou/Jade i have a long pillow that goes between my legs and under my bump and i also snuggle it as i cant snuggle mike anymore  

Jade hope you feel better soon 

Oooo yay vik  


Gona see my fat bubs tomorrow yay


----------



## vikki75

kelly hun good luck with scan   hope to see a wicked piccy  
lou sleeping on your back after 30 wks is suppose to restrict the blood flow i think some thing like that


----------



## Leicesterlou

Thanks for that Vikki I knew there was some reason


----------



## vikki75

its hard to remember that though cos i was always most comfy on my back lol that didnt sound right


----------



## Leicesterlou

vikki75 said:


> its hard to remember that though cos i was always most comfy on my back lol that didnt sound right


     Bet Dp was happy


----------



## watn1

Hola again  

Kel - Hope your scan goes well, Will be looking forward to some more pic's   I've got mine tomorrow too at 10:30   that the blood clot has gone & that the bubba is ok.

Lou - My mum was on about those pillows y'day as I was saying that it's uncomforitable for me when on my back and I have always slept on my back.. I don't know why but I get a pulling pain in my tummy like it's streching too much lying on my back  

Vikki - Great news that AF has arrived.. When I said Pronto she must of heard me  

Jade - Sorry you are feeling poorly... The cold bug is horrible.. I think DP is getting it too as he had the sniffles y'day   I'm sure you will ust wake up one morning and be all 'bump'  

Sally - You could ust tell she was about to pick up the crawling.. That's it now she'll be away at every opportunity


----------



## Leicesterlou

watn1 said:


> Hola again
> 
> Lou - My mum was on about those pillows y'day as I was saying that it's uncomforitable for me when on my back and I have always slept on my back.. I don't know why but I get a pulling pain in my tummy like it's streching too much lying on my back


They say left side is best for blood flow to baby, treat yourself to a pillow they are lovely


----------



## sallyanne1

I can remember propping up in bed coz i couldnt get comfy. And you have just reminded me of not being able to sleep thanks to the itching   That was awful.

Kelly are you having a natural birth then?? Lets hope the biggest one comes first then coz other one will just drop out    Good luck with your scan i loved having scans 

Vikki yay to af hun thats great


----------



## Leicesterlou

For those of you who are preggers on here check this out http://campaigns.direct.gov.uk/money4mum2be/ I reckon your all after me so you should all be able to claim when your 25weeks.....

/links


----------



## watn1

Leicesterlou said:


> For those of you who are preggers on here check this out http://campaigns.direct.gov.uk/money4mum2be/ I reckon your all after me so you should all be able to claim when your 25weeks.....


Lou - I seen that on another thread someone.. I will ask the midwife when i have my booking in appointment (this weds  ) i am looking forward to getting the little green book  I might treat myself to a pillow.. I'm sure I can hold out untill 12 weeks i'm half on my tum and half on my side at the mo 

Sally - Itching.. NICE! Oh the joy's hey?

I'm off to get some lunch


----------



## Leicesterlou

I guess so Nicole....  I have a white book but I think its the same thing full of lots of info....

Sally I have had really itchy (.)(.)'s now use some nipple cream which helps no end...


----------



## sallyanne1

Lou mine was itchy legs   It did my head in. I had all sorts of pills and creams from the Dr   Thankfully it only lasted a few weeks


----------



## KellyG

Sally yep i want a natural birth, with no drugs   i loved the feelings and emotions i felt when josh was born. I still get teary when i try and explain the feeling

Lou thanks for the link every little helps lol

Nicole what you having for lunch? Hope your scan goes ok too

i had a cry just now, mike is sanding down bits in the nursery and he was covered in dust and was unable to give me a cwtch so i started crying   

oooooooooooooo car people rang, my car is ready


----------



## sallyanne1

Kelly you are either very brave or very


----------



## Hopeful J

Kells wont that bl**dy hurt? i want an epidural   if i could sneeze and baby come out i happily would, am absolutely pooping myself! 

 to everyone even tho you may not want them, i got germs lol going home in a bit


----------



## sallyanne1

Jade if it was that bad i wouldnt keep doing it hun and 2 of mine i have had no pain relief with first i had epidural n with other 2 i had just gas n air


----------



## Just a girl

Hey Ladies , I'm 20 weeks pregnant today 

    OMG - Incident happened today at work, sooo embarrassing but it was a bit funny too, whilst talking to one of my colleagues at work I noticed something on my foot and it was yesterdays knickers!!! They WERE obviously caught up in my jeans and then fell out  I didn't realise they were in there 

*Vikki* - Yay that AF arrived  just sorry she turned up when she did! Hoping your scan goes well on Friday 

*Kelly * - Good luck for your scan tomorrow, hope you didn't freak yourself out too much today watching your programme you crazy cowbag - just don't watch them 

*Veng* - So pleased your dr'ing , hope its all smooth running from here on for you 

*Nicole* - Good luck for your scan tomorrow hun , must be the week for scans I have my 20 week one on Thursday!

*Jade* - Ahh you poorly girl, hope you feel better soon hun! I've been looking at those pillows on ebay, brand new they are under £20 here is the ones I've been looking at

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/MATERNITY-PREGNANCY-BODY-SUPPORT-PILLOW-CUSHION-COVER_W0QQitemZ120326542272QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUK_Baby_Maternity_Pregnancy_MJ?hash=item120326542272&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1298%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1308

*Lou* - Is that one is the link like the one you have? I wasn't sure whether to get the big one or just the smaller one that goes under your bump and that you can use feeding afterwards ?

*Sal* - I need to see this video of Freya, pm me with your ** name 

I think I've been feeling the baby move at night, it seems once I lay down and its all quiet and I feel lots of little twinges/feelings (I guess I'm not as distracted then) hope it is and not just wind 

Anyway sweet peas - bye for now x

/links


----------



## KellyG

Hayley  on ur   

Your knicker story tickled me, hope they werent too dirty  

That pillow is huge, mine is only a small one plus im tall. thank for that hay 

As for the twinges, its said that you can feel babies move more in the night when your nice and relaxed so i think it is yaaay...


----------



## Just a girl

Kelly - They were black knickers too iykwim  and landed gusset side up, I did go a nice shade of pink whilst pmsl !
I did wonder if the pillow would be too big and be more of a nuisance then a help, what do you think?


----------



## KellyG

How tall are you? I think its best to have some left over than to run out, you get me   Plus you could have the left over by your feet. 

Aww did anyone else see them??


----------



## sallyanne1

JAG      I have done that b4 but when they have got caught up in my jeans from the tumble dryer   Sounds like your bubs moving to me hun   20 weeks already    Will pm you my name hun xx


----------



## watn1

Hayley - 20 weeks FAB   I have been giggling at your knicker story    I searched 'da after lou said and seen that pillow.. ou can bu extra covers for it too.. I think that size would be ok   I suppose it's kind of underneath you so not really taking up much extra room  

Kelly - Hope you have a lovely clear scan today  

Jade -   Back at ya  

Just waiting for DP to arrive to take me to the hossy.. He's late   was meant to be here at 9:45am... He's eating away at the possibility of me having a Mc D's for breakfast


----------



## Leicesterlou

Just a girl said:


> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/MATERNITY-PREGNANCY-BODY-SUPPORT-PILLOW-CUSHION-COVER_W0QQitemZ120326542272QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUK_Baby_Maternity_Pregnancy_MJ?hash=item120326542272&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1298%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1308
> 
> *Lou* - Is that one is the link like the one you have? I wasn't sure whether to get the big one or just the smaller one that goes under your bump and that you can use feeding afterwards ?
> 
> Anyway sweet peas - bye for now x
> 
> [red]This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites[/red]
> 
> I have the other one thatr kind of folds in the middle and can be used for feeding etc afterwards, but I believe both are fine.  on the 20 week
> 
> Morning all


----------



## watn1

Hiya Ladies  

  You's are very quiet   Just got back from the hossy everything is fine   Little bubba's heartbeat was flickering away and s/he was measuring a couple of days ahead on 7w+5d They could not see any blood at all anymore so it must of re-absorbed and the little bleed the other day must of been the last of it. They said they have no reason to beleive anything else should go wrong. So thats that no more overnight worries for us.. Just got to try and relax and enjoy it..  

Hope everyone is ok.. I'm just about to start work 2-7   Really don't want to I could just happily go back to bed


----------



## Leicesterlou

Nicole great that everything is good with bubba, sit back and relax and reach your 12/13week  now hun....


----------



## veng

thats great Nicole 
wow 20 weeks Hayley  
Kelley hope you scan goes well 
hello to everyone


----------



## sallyanne1

Nicole great news hunni     

Im so tired today. I dont know whats wrong with me   I could sleep the days away and i dont have the excuse of being pregnant   Although saying that i did have a friend come over with his 18 month old and she trashed my house   Took me an hr to clean up


----------



## watn1

Thanks ladies.. I will TRY to relax now  

Sally - Ooopps! My friends son aways comes and trashes my house too   He is 2.5 and always wants to come and play 'sticky' as i brought him a craft set and he loves it.. we only play with celotape mind  

Lou - I will be 12 weeks on Valentines day.. How sweet   DP asked earlier if we can   now.. Typical it's the first thing he thinks of   I am up for trying again now I know there's no risk but any sight of blood that will be it  

Veng - How's your sniffing going? I guess there's no much for you to report at the mo though


----------



## veng

yep not much going on. doing good sniffing is fine second day so roll on baseline


----------



## watn1

Time will fly by hun now you have started  

Did I tell you that my clinic sent a letter to us/Doc's confirming the pregnancy.. They put my due date as 5th Sept yet every pregnancy calculator I've tried with EC being 6th Dec say the 29th August


----------



## sallyanne1

Nicole my mum's birthday is 29th aug  

Just took lily for a second hearing test coz one in Nov said she was a bit low in her right ear but today she was low in both and alot lower   Its got worse so now being referred to a specialist   With ds it was ok coz its glue ear and can be fixed but her ears are clear so i dont know


----------



## Just a girl

*Sal* -   , awwwww hun sorry the test didn't go well today - I hope its something simple causing it , I've added you on **, so is that your normal school run attire your wearing in profile pic ? Oh and thats my brother is my profile pic with me and not my dp incase you were a bit creeped out by the fact we look alike - some people think we look like twins, but I don't think were that similar?

*Nicole* - Yippeeee, so happy for you hun - someone posted on my cycle buddies the stats on seeing an early heartbeat and the risk of m/c and I can't remember exactly but it was significantly lowered if you saw it at that early scan, so full permission to relax now  

*Veng* - Hoping you say SE free hun 

*Lou* - Hey hun, hows work going for you? Are you starting to feel tired again yet or still OK?

*Kelly* - Where are you Mrs? We wanna see some pics!

*Vikki* - Hopes your not suffering with AF too much  Hopefully last one for a long, long time  

*Jade* - Assuming your all poorly, hope you feel better soon hun 

Well I'm being really brave/stupid and going to get my legs and 'foof' waxed tonight, wanna start swimming again but can't in my present state - got myself a nice maternity tankini off ebay it was brand new and current stock in mothercare but half the price! Need to try to keep fit - walked the dog for 30mins other night and it killed me , anyway I'm following the waxing with a pedicure - need a little treat after the pain!

Bye x x x


----------



## vikki75

hello girlies  
JAG hun i still have another af dont i ??   oh i dont know wat there doing with me lol
hows everyone tonight ??
me i feel tired sick an just want togo to bed !! lol just stuck a pizza in the oven then showering maisie then BED !!! 
i actually washed my car today lol for the first time in about 6 months lol its blue again just hope it passes mot tomorrow then friday after my scan going to look at a golf gti hopefully bring it home with us .


----------



## Just a girl

Vikki - Sorry hun, I'm getting confused! Of course you have another AF, when downregging    
Well its your second to last one for a long time


----------



## sallyanne1

Hayley your brother is very nice looking      Yes i often dress like that   It was for my friends birthday nite up toen. It was great i got asked for ID     You are mad getting your foo waxed   

Vikki i so want my bed right now   Good luck with the car hun


----------



## Just a girl

*Sal* - Mad - tell me about it but it lasts the longest, shaving gives me a rash/razor burn and removal cream isn't that effective! 
Re: My brother, he's 4 years younger then me but has snogged 2 of my friends, and done a lot more with one other  I'm like 'errr get off thats my lil brother!' , the friend that has done a lot more was rather devastated about it the next morning in harsh sober light of day, she rang all sheepishly to confess


----------



## sallyanne1

God i could never do a friends brother  Its bad enough my eldest dd's boyfrend and his mates calling me MILF   Poor boys really dont know me at all im such a wind up and i *will* get my own back on them and put the fear of god into them


----------



## Just a girl

Sal - MILF    'Stiflers mum '
I'll prob too old to be classed as a MILF, by the time I have a 15yr old I'll be 45 !

I did enjoy making my friend squirm about it all - its quite funny now as she really is embarassed by it, I'm allowed to bring it up but she's not lol I will milk this one for years to come


----------



## watn1

Ooohhh No waxing of the foof for me.. OUCH!

On the subjects of MILFS   I get all DP's friends with their 'comments' about me.. They are all 15-17   Arn't I lucky   Hayley Like you, I will be 40 Odd


----------



## sallyanne1

Nicole these lads are between the ages of 15-17    Thing is they like to shout things once they have walked off. I cant wait to wind them up. Dd's b/f knows what im like im suprised he hasnt warned them  

Hayley i bet your friend cringes everytime you bring it up. I love having a hold over people


----------



## Just a girl

Evening again - my legs and foo is now beautifully hair-free, It wasn't as bad as I thought it was going to be and I also got her to wax the hairs that have appeared on my belly during this pregnancy too  I'm now ready to be unleashed on the local leisure centre, I guess I'm actually going to have to go swimming now  
My feet look all pretty now too , my friend is sooo good at her job they now look like they belong to a 29year old and not a 79 year old!

*Sal* - Give the lads loads of grief mate, they will probably die when you actually pull them on it 

*Nicole* - You should do the same!

Anyone watching Derren Brown? He just did the bit with the serial number on the £10 note - he's great, really fascinates me!!


----------



## Rosie P

New home this way ladies: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=171990.0


----------

